# Sentirmelo dire ...



## Non Registrato (17 Giugno 2012)

Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati: 

lui: ciao, ci sei?
lei: si
ecc ecc, inutilità varie...
lui:domani sera vieni a prendere un caffè?
lei:volentieri, vi porto il gelato
lui: no, P, scherzavo, la C non c'è domani, è al lavoro. però se vuoi venire lo stesso io non ti mangio
lei: ok...
lui: ok vieni o ok non vieni?
fine sessione, nessuna risposta da parte di lei...

sera successiva, giovedì, io sono di nuovo di turno, riaccedo al pvt
lei lo cerca....:ci sei? non ti vedo on line
lui:si ci sono sono collegato
lei:che fai?
lui:sono sul divano
lei:solo soletto
lui:si e tu?
lei:sono a letto
...a questo punto lungo silenzio per un paio di ore, poi lui cancella tutta la conversazione. 

La sera successiva mi parte l'embolo e gli sputo tutto in faccia. Gli dico che so, che ho letto, che ha cancellato troppo tardi. Lui si incazza, dice che scherzava, che non ha fatto niente di male. Io non riesco a guardarlo in faccia, gli urlo che se lei avesse accettato l'invito a quest'ora sarei più cornuta di un cervo, che è una merda. Lui esce a piedi e torna dopo mezz'ora, la sera nel letto mi abbraccia ma io lo scosto.  Non ci parliamo da due giorni. Mi spiace aver rotto il loro giocattolo e mi spiace non essermi trattenuta, forse se fossi rimasta a guardare avrei visto fino a che punto sarebbe/ro arrivati...
quello che voglio sentirmi dire da voi è.. sarebbe andato fino in fondo? ho paura a rispondermi da sola...
C


----------



## Salomè (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


E' troppo poco per poterlo dire, magari voleva solo testare la sua capacità di attrarre una donna (e il fatto che sia tua amica rende tutto più stimolante) oppure faceva sul serio... Hai scoperto le carte troppo presto, ora rimarrai con il dubbio che avrebbe potuto farlo. Il fatto però è che NON HA FATTO NIENTE e i processi all'intenzione sono solo inopportuni.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


Ma chiederle le cose senza sceneggiate di gelosia??
Che scusami a me non piacciono....e non le farei mai.....

Poi il controllare per me è segno di insicurezza e di non fiducia .....
neanche quando ero sicura che mio marito frequentasse un'altra ho mai controllato niente...
mi fidavo  di lui dei sentimenti che prova per me  e per il resto ho lasciato che gli eventi facessero il suo  corso ...


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Per me si vive male a controllare la corrispondenza dei propri compagni.
I veri problemi in una coppia sono altri, ad esempio già il fatto che tu lo controlli come un bambino di tre anni e glielo dici anche apertamente equivale a darsi delle zappate sui piedi _che la metà basta__no_.

ari


----------



## Leda (17 Giugno 2012)

Discuteremo dell'opinabilità dei comportamenti di controllo quando chi li mette in atto ha una compulsione in questo senso, non trova mai un accidente di niente, e si rende conto di avere un problema.
In questo caso specifico, direi che la condotta di lui non è sicuramente ineccepibile e discutiamo di quello, non di come è venuta alla luce.
Non ci sarà mai la certezza che lui sarebbe andato fino in fondo, però chi va al mulino prima o poi si infarina, e chi non vuole infarinarsi al mulino non ci va. Secondo te a quale delle due categorie appartiene? A me la risposta pare chiara.


----------



## Sabina_ (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


Leggendo e da una prima impressione a pelle, secondo me se lei avesse accettato lui sarebbe andato fino in fondo, se non subito magari avrebbe aperto l'occasione ad altri incontri per poi concretizzare. Queste cose nascono così.

Capisco la tua rabbia, pero' ricordati che il problema non e' il tradimento e se ti fissi qui non andrai da nessuna parte. Il problema sta nella relazione di coppia (e con questo non voglio colpevolizzare ne te ne lui). Voglio solo farti capire che il tuo modo di fare, sospettoso e controllante prima (perché non ti senti sicura?) e rabbioso e colpevolizzante ora, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Leggendo e da una prima impressione a pelle, secondo me se lei avesse accettato lui sarebbe andato fino in fondo, se non subito magari avrebbe aperto l'occasione ad altri incontri per poi concretizzare. Queste cose nascono così.
> 
> Capisco la tua rabbia, pero' ricordati che il problema non e' il tradimento e se ti fissi qui non andrai da nessuna parte. Il problema sta nella relazione di coppia (e con questo non voglio colpevolizzare ne te ne lui). Voglio solo farti capire che il tuo modo di fare, sospettoso e controllante prima (perché non ti senti sicura?) e rabbioso e colpevolizzante ora, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

non registrato: come mai hai la sua password?


----------



## Leda (17 Giugno 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Il problema sta nella relazione di coppia (e con questo non voglio colpevolizzare ne te ne lui). Voglio solo farti capire che il tuo modo di fare, sospettoso e controllante prima (perché non ti senti sicura?) e rabbioso e colpevolizzante ora, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.



Nemmeno stare con uno così la porterà molto lontano :mrgreen:
Forse potrebbero approfittare dell'occasione per chiarirsi su cosa si aspettino l'uno dall'altra, no?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Nemmeno stare con uno così la porterà molto lontano :mrgreen:
> Forse potrebbero approfittare dell'occasione per chiarirsi su cosa si aspettino l'uno dall'altra, no?


regina, non ti sembra cosi eccessivo definirlo " uno cosi "?

gli consegna la password

non ha detto nulla di male

magari si sentiva annoiato.

e le intenzioni o le pulsioni , a mio parere, le hanno tutti, nessuno escluso, ma poi interviene tutto il resto a fare la differenza.


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Leggendo e da una prima impressione a pelle, secondo me se lei avesse accettato lui sarebbe andato fino in fondo, se non subito magari avrebbe aperto l'occasione ad altri incontri per poi concretizzare. Queste cose nascono così.
> 
> Capisco la tua rabbia, pero' ricordati che il problema non e' il tradimento e se ti fissi qui non andrai da nessuna parte. *Il* *problema sta nella relazione di coppia* *(e con questo non voglio colpevolizzare ne te ne lui)*. Voglio solo farti capire che il tuo modo di fare, sospettoso e controllante prima (perché non ti senti sicura?) e rabbioso e colpevolizzante ora, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.


 Quoto


----------



## Leda (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> regina, non ti sembra cosi eccessivo definirlo " uno cosi "?
> 
> gli consegna la password
> 
> ...


Perchè eccessivo? Si mette a fare il cretino proprio con un'amica della compagna e la invita a casa loro di nascosto quando lei non c'è... Come vogliamo definirlo, un gentleman?
Ti annoi? Leggi un libro, guardi un film, vai a fare una passeggiata, ti fai una pippa, insomma, ci sono millemila modi di occupare il tempo che non prevedano il fatto di essere scorretti col proprio partner.

:condom:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Perchè eccessivo? Si mette a fare il cretino proprio con un'amica della compagna e la invita a casa loro di nascosto quando lei non c'è... Come vogliamo definirlo, un gentleman?
> Ti annoi? Leggi un libro, guardi un film, vai a fare una passeggiata, ti fai una pippa, insomma, ci sono millemila modi di occupare il tempo che non prevedano il fatto di essere scorretti col proprio partner.
> 
> :condom:



tesoro..tu hai ragione...ma il piu pulito ha la rogna.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chiederle le cose senza sceneggiate di gelosia??
> Che scusami a me non piacciono....e non le farei mai.....
> 
> Poi il controllare per me è segno di insicurezza e di non fiducia .....
> ...


----------



## Leda (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tesoro..tu hai ragione...ma il piu pulito ha la rogna.


Oddio, mi hai fatto morire :rotfl:

Cerchiamo di non rassegnarci a questa conclusione, però...
Voglio dire: se io la rogna non ce l'ho dovrà pur esistere qualcuno fatto come me. 
Non penso che l'alternativa sia che cominci a grattarmi anch'io.


----------



## Sabina_ (17 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Nemmeno stare con uno così la porterà molto lontano :mrgreen:
> Forse potrebbero approfittare dell'occasione per chiarirsi su cosa si aspettino l'uno dall'altra, no?


Che stare con uno così no la porti da nessuna parte e' da vedere. Sappiamo troppo poco per capire.
Di sicuro il fatto che lei sentisse il bisogno di controllare e' indicativo di due possibili cose: o lui già dava adito a comportamenti poco chiari o lei e' una persona insicura e controllante.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Che stare con uno così no la porti da nessuna parte e' da vedere. Sappiamo troppo poco per capire.
> Di sicuro il fatto che lei sentisse il bisogno di controllare e' indicativo di due possibili cose: o lui già dava adito a comportamenti poco chiari o lei e' una persona insicura e controllante.



Sono d'accordo! 

:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Giugno 2012)

Avete tutti quanti ragione sul fatto che non avrei dovuto controllare i suoi pvt (a proposito, ho la psw perchè creammo l'account insieme, lui non l'ha mai cambiata e sa benissimo che io la conosco) ma come ha detto qualcuno questo non cambia il fatto che qualcosa io abbia trovato...Ed è senz'altro vero che sono sospettosa e che non mi fido fino in fondo, per una serie di motivi che vi annoierebbe stare a sentire. E ha d'altrocanto ragione regina quando dice che se uno si annoia va la cinema, spt se la sua compagna in quel momento è al lavoro per portare a casa la pagnotta e non all'spa a farsi i fanghi. Gli piacciono le donne, gli sono sempre piaciute e non me lo nasconde, però io credevo di essere LA donna, non so se mi spiego...Poi è vero, in fin dei conti non ha fatto niente e non si fanno processi alle intenzioni, ma nemmeno quando le intenzioni vengono così palesate???

PS: ora mi registro
C


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

*Che poi*

Se scoprissi di essere controllata come una bimba cerebrolesa, allora sarebbe la volta buona che darei vita a un carosello di flirtini e trasgressive performances "in mondovisione"... così, tanto per gradire :blank:.

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se scoprissi di essere controllata come una bimba cerebrolesa, allora sarebbe la volta buona che darei vita a un carosello di flirtini e trasgressive performances "in mondovisione"... così, tanto per gradire :blank:.
> 
> ari


ari, ma questo è un comportamento squisitamente femminile! i maschietti generalmente non sono così fini...
C


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se scoprissi di essere controllata come una bimba cerebrolesa, allora sarebbe la volta buona che darei vita a un carosello di flirtini e trasgressive performances "in mondovisione"... così, tanto per gradire :blank:.
> 
> ari


esattamente....
magari anche lui lo fa per lo stesso motivo! poprio perchè sa che lei lo controlla. 
altra cosa...se non ha mai cambiato la password pensi sia cosi ingenuo da fare lo scemo sapendo che lei in qualunque momento potrebbe leggere???


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ari, ma questo è un comportamento squisitamente femminile! i maschietti generalmente non sono così fini...
> C


 dici? :mrgreen: Magari il tuo compagno ha solo tirato fuori la sua "parte femminile".... no eh?


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E' troppo poco per poterlo dire, magari voleva solo testare la sua capacità di attrarre una donna (e il fatto che sia tua amica rende tutto più stimolante) oppure faceva sul serio... Hai scoperto le carte troppo presto, ora rimarrai con il dubbio che avrebbe potuto farlo. Il fatto però è che NON HA FATTO NIENTE e i processi all'intenzione sono solo inopportuni.


Ecco infatti.
Quotone


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente....
> magari anche lui lo fa per lo stesso motivo! poprio perchè sa che lei lo controlla.
> altra cosa...se non ha mai cambiato la password pensi sia cosi ingenuo da fare lo scemo sapendo che lei in qualunque momento potrebbe leggere???


Infatti!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente....
> magari anche lui lo fa per lo stesso motivo! poprio perchè sa che lei lo controlla.
> altra cosa...se non ha mai cambiato la password pensi sia cosi ingenuo da fare lo scemo sapendo che lei in qualunque momento potrebbe leggere???[/
> 
> ...


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente....
> magari anche lui lo fa per lo stesso motivo! poprio perchè sa che lei lo controlla.
> altra cosa...se non ha mai cambiato la password pensi sia cosi ingenuo da fare lo scemo sapendo che lei in qualunque momento potrebbe leggere???


Ma infatti, se voglio tradire per bene faccio tutto meno che utilizzare il profilo comune di coppia con relative password condivise :sonar:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> dici? :mrgreen: Magari il tuo compagno ha solo tirato fuori la sua "parte femminile".... no eh?



ari,potrebbe una buona risposta consolatoria per me, in effetti...:up:

C


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avete tutti quanti ragione sul fatto che non avrei dovuto controllare i suoi pvt (a proposito, ho la psw perchè creammo l'account insieme, lui non l'ha mai cambiata e sa benissimo che io la conosco) ma come ha detto qualcuno questo non cambia il fatto che qualcosa io abbia trovato...Ed è senz'altro vero che sono sospettosa e che non mi fido fino in fondo, per una serie di motivi che vi annoierebbe stare a sentire. E ha d'altrocanto ragione regina quando dice che se uno si annoia va la cinema, spt se la sua compagna in quel momento è al lavoro per portare a casa la pagnotta e non all'spa a farsi i fanghi. Gli piacciono le donne, gli sono sempre piaciute e non me lo nasconde, però io credevo di essere LA donna, non so se mi spiego...Poi è vero, in fin dei conti non ha fatto niente e non si fanno processi alle intenzioni, ma nemmeno quando le intenzioni vengono così palesate???
> 
> PS: ora mi registro
> C


Il mio compagno è un controllore. Io per niente.
Ora non controlla più o almeno ci prova a resistere. Con alterne fortune.


beh...ha passato anni a distruggersi il fegato perchè appena potevo gli facevo trovare qualsiasi cosa apposta.

Visto che lui sa che passw non è certo segreta e non l'ha cambiata...beh...tenderei a credere che l'abbia fatto apposta per un controllo SU DI TE.
Io avrei fatto così.

Con l'amica come va?


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > esattamente....
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cRisalide ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non ha importanza. Ha scritto sapendo benissimo che tu potevi collegarti. Se io non fossi in buona fede non lo farei nemmeno sotto tortura
> ...


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il mio compagno è un controllore. Io per niente.
> Ora non controlla più o almeno ci prova a resistere. Con alterne fortune.
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe, invece io non penso l'abbia fatto apposta...secondo me semplicemente pensava che io non controllassi più o forse non ha fatto in tempo a cancellare e basta...su questa cosa ancora non mi sono data spiegazione. 

Alla cara "amica" ancora non ho pensato...sto sempre decidendo se usare un corpo contundente o un'arma bianca...:rotflvviamente scherzo. Con lei ancora non so come comportarmi, anche perchè per brevità l'ho chiamata "amica" ma in realtà è quella che mi viene a fare i capelli...anche se stavolta mi ha fatto le scarpe!!! :sonar:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2012)

cara Crisalide, da quello che scrivi sembra che la zoccolaggine della tua amica sia nota anche a lui
quindi, forse lui voleva solo giocare con una persona semisconosciuta che lo ha incuriosito un po', ed infatti non ha preso mille precauzioni, tipo cambiare la pass
io starei a vedere come si comporta con te, senza tormentarlo


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se voglio tradire per bene faccio tutto meno che utilizzare il profilo comune di coppia con relative password condivise :sonar:






Tebe ha detto:


> Non ha importanza. Ha scritto sapendo benissimo che tu potevi collegarti. Se io non fossi in buona fede non lo farei nemmeno sotto tortura


appunto!


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Tebe, invece io non penso l'abbia fatto apposta...secondo me semplicemente pensava che io non controllassi più o forse non ha fatto in tempo a cancellare e basta...su questa cosa ancora non mi sono data spiegazione.
> 
> Alla cara "amica" ancora non ho pensato...sto sempre decidendo se usare un corpo contundente o un'arma bianca...:rotflvviamente scherzo. Con lei ancora non so come comportarmi, anche perchè per brevità l'ho chiamata "amica" ma in realtà è quella che mi viene a fare i capelli...anche se stavolta mi ha fatto le scarpe!!! :sonar:


mai fidarsi delle parrucchiere. Una mia cara amica, ma cara davvero, mentre ero in ospedale a farmi ricostruire la rotula che mi ero fracassata in maniera allegorica, aveva pensato bene di venire a fare la notte da quello che allora era il mio toy ufficiale (non fidanzato. Toy ufficiale. 10 anni meno di me, cubista, bello come il sole e quoziente intellettivo meno di zero ma non dovevo farci discorsi accademici).
A casa mia tra l'altro.

Parlando seriamente (non che la storia sopra sia falsa ovviamente)..se tu sai che la tua compagna controlla e che è gelosa. Non te lo dimentichi e meno che mai credi che abbia smesso.
Un geloso controllore rimane tale. E' matematico. Ne ho uno in casa. Conosco bene i miei polli:mrgreen:

Io voto per un controllo che ti si è ritorto contro.
Lui ha voluto controllare te.


----------



## @lex (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se voglio tradire per bene faccio tutto meno che utilizzare il profilo comune di coppia con relative password condivise :sonar:


alcuni uomini sono degli idioti oltre che megalomani e alcuni pensano che anche beccati nel letto coniugale a trombare con la vicina di casa migliore amica della moglie quest'ultima dopo uno scusa, un mi dispiace, all'occorrenza un pianto dimentica tutto come fosse stato beccato a esercitare una sessione di briscola....


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Oddio, mi hai fatto morire :rotfl:
> 
> Cerchiamo di non rassegnarci a questa conclusione, però...
> Voglio dire: se io la rogna non ce l'ho dovrà pur esistere qualcuno fatto come me.
> Non penso che l'alternativa sia che cominci a grattarmi anch'io.


io mi sono rassegnata Regi, quando riusciro' ad osservarne Uno diverso, allora potrei ricredermi facendoglielo credere

vedi Regi, sai a quali conclusioni sono giunta? -molto sinteticamente- 

i maschietti benchè ci abbiano fatto credere il contrario in questi secoli, sono assolutamente piu fragili di noi, strutturati in maniera assai meno complessa. Esssi passano da una tetta, quella della madre, ad un altra, quella che magari sarà della moglie, con tutto cio' che ne consegue.


All interno di questo passaggio c'è il loro ormone, che per essere sollecitato ha bisogno di stimoli visivi e mentali sempre diversi, sai come fanno i bimbi ?

tutto qui.


noi ci disperiamo , ci tagliamo le vene, perdiamo salute, per dare un significato a cio' che loro possono dare nella misura in cui si sentono accuditi, dagli zero a 1000 anni. non è stronzeria la loro, è che proprio non ce la fanno. noi siamo state strutturate per creare, quindi la macchina è piu complessa, loro no. sto semplificando, certo, ma in soldoni credo che sia cosi.


quindi , facessero davvero quel che fallocratimente volessero, l importante è non affidare la nostra autostima al riconoscimento del loro fo ( A )lletto


----------



## Salomè (17 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me la questione è molto più semplice...
Fa caldo. :unhappy:
Era annoiato.
Gli prudeva il pipino.
Una conversazione breve giusto per lanciare un amo e sentirsi figo...
(E qui aspetto pure il parere di un uomo)

Domanda: metti che leggevi qualcosa di davvero compromettente. Un incontro pianificato. Lui ti risponde che era tutta una buffonata dato che sapeva benissimo che tu avresti letto tutto. Gli avresti creduto? Il punto è: ti fidi? perchè controlli?


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Crisalide, da quello che scrivi sembra che la zoccolaggine della tua amica sia nota anche a lui
> quindi, forse lui voleva solo giocare con una persona semisconosciuta che lo ha incuriosito un po', ed infatti non ha preso mille precauzioni, tipo cambiare la pass
> io starei a vedere come si comporta con te, senza tormentarlo


infatti free la zoccolaggine gli è ben nota.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai fidarsi delle parrucchiere. Una mia cara amica, ma cara davvero, mentre ero in ospedale a farmi ricostruire la rotula che mi ero fracassata in maniera allegorica, aveva pensato bene di venire a fare la notte da quello che allora era il mio toy ufficiale (non fidanzato. Toy ufficiale. 10 anni meno di me, cubista, bello come il sole e quoziente intellettivo meno di zero ma non dovevo farci discorsi accademici).
> A casa mia tra l'altro.
> 
> Parlando seriamente (non che la storia sopra sia falsa ovviamente)..se tu sai che la tua compagna controlla e che è gelosa. Non te lo dimentichi e meno che mai credi che abbia smesso.
> ...



Tebe ti dirò...spero tu abbia ragione alle fine, gli salverebbe la faccia! :smile:
lui sa della mia gelosia, sbagliata, ne sono consapevolissima, ma irrazionale e in quanto tale scarsamente gestibile anche da parte mia...
certo che la tua amica, tebe, che delusione...


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> alcuni uomini sono degli idioti oltre che megalomani e alcuni pensano che anche beccati nel letto coniugale a trombare con la vicina di casa migliore amica della moglie quest'ultima dopo uno scusa, un mi dispiace, all'occorrenza un pianto dimentica tutto come fosse stato beccato a esercitare una sessione di briscola....


quoto. purtroppo.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io mi sono rassegnata Regi, quando riusciro' ad osservarne Uno diverso, allora potrei ricredermi facendoglielo credere
> 
> vedi Regi, sai a quali conclusioni sono giunta? -molto sinteticamente-
> 
> ...



dammi un nome, io lo dico sempre. sono ORGANISMI SEMPLICI. cioè il ragionamento grosso modo è questo: tu hai una vagina che sei disponibile a concedermi per un variabile periodo di tempo; io ho un pene che può essere inserito nella suddetta...ergo, perchè no? :rotfl:ci sto scherzando ma dopo 40 anni di vita su questo mondo la conclusione che condivido con dimmi di si è questa. peraltro abbastanza frustrante.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione è molto più semplice...
> Fa caldo. :unhappy:
> Era annoiato.
> Gli prudeva il pipino.
> ...


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> dammi un nome, io lo dico sempre. sono ORGANISMI SEMPLICI. cioè il ragionamento grosso modo è questo: tu hai una vagina che sei disponibile a concedermi per un variabile periodo di tempo; io ho un pene che può essere inserito nella suddetta...ergo, perchè no? :rotfl:ci sto scherzando ma dopo 40 anni di vita su questo mondo la conclusione che condivido con dimmi di si è questa. peraltro abbastanza frustrante.


La domanda (provocatoria) sorge spontanea: perché li amiamo così tanto? Perché decidiamo che questi organismi semplici sono le persone ideali e degne di vivere al nostro fianco?


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

PS: *grazie*. i vostri post mi stanno distraendo e mi stanno aiutando a vedere le cose sotto diversi punti di vista  

tra l'altro sono di turno fino a domattina...dite che mi devo preoccupare???? :sonar:

PS2: se per un pò nn dovessi rispondere è perchè mi hanno chiamato...


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> La domanda (provocatoria) sorge spontanea: perché li amiamo così tanto? Perché decidiamo che questi organismi semplici sono le persone ideali e degne di vivere al nostro fianco?



ari...perchè o diventiamo tutte lesbiche ( e in questo caso ci estingueremmo a breve) o perchè NON ABBIAMO SCELTA! delle due una...:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> dammi un nome, io lo dico sempre. sono ORGANISMI SEMPLICI. cioè il ragionamento grosso modo è questo: tu hai una vagina che sei disponibile a concedermi per un variabile periodo di tempo; io ho un pene che può essere inserito nella suddetta...ergo, perchè no? :rotfl:ci sto scherzando ma dopo 40 anni di vita su questo mondo la conclusione che condivido con dimmi di si è questa. peraltro abbastanza frustrante.





si, lo è. 

a meno che ..i peggio narcisi li abbia colti solo io-


sai com'è, poi ognuno ha le proprie nevrosi non risolte.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> La domanda (provocatoria) sorge spontanea: perché li amiamo così tanto? Perché decidiamo che questi organismi semplici sono le persone ideali e degne di vivere al nostro fianco?




perchè abbiamo affidato il nostro riconoscimento ad un fallo.*


quindi..




diamoce una_ taccata_,in fronte.



Chanel possibilmente.



* che quando eravamo piccole si chiamava Papà.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> ari...perchè o diventiamo tutte lesbiche ( e in questo caso ci estingueremmo a breve) o perchè NON ABBIAMO SCELTA! delle due una...:rotfl:



la prima che hai detto.
:giudice:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

*crisalide*



cRisalide ha detto:


> PS: *grazie*. i vostri post mi stanno distraendo e mi stanno aiutando a vedere le cose sotto diversi punti di vista
> 
> tra l'altro sono di turno fino a domattina...dite che mi devo preoccupare???? :sonar:
> 
> PS2: se per un pò nn dovessi rispondere è perchè mi hanno chiamato...






ti devi solo preoccupare di piacere di piu a te stessa.


solo questo.
 vedrai come ti passa la voglia di controllarlo

i ruoli, come d incanto, si capovolgeranno


e prova!!!!!.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, lo è.
> 
> a meno che ..i peggio narcisi li abbia colti solo io-
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente, dammi un nome... mi da però da pensare che alla fine le modalità comportamentali  rimangano più o meno le stesse. Non può essere un caso e non può essere che le sfortunate siamo sempre noi.
 Probabilmente è così e basta. 
Il giorno in cui lo accetterò forse avrò risolto gran parte delle mie paranoie..


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti devi solo preoccupare di piacere di piu a te stessa.
> 
> 
> solo questo.
> ...


:up: dammi un nome, TU MI PIACI!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

mi chiamano... a dopo!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, dammi un nome... mi da però da pensare che alla fine le modalità comportamentali  rimangano più o meno le stesse. Non può essere un caso e non può essere che le sfortunate siamo sempre noi.
> Probabilmente è così e basta.
> Il giorno in cui lo accetterò forse avrò risolto gran parte delle mie paranoie..



Crisalide, non è che si accetti allegramante ...no...ma se rafforzi la capacità di piacerti sarà moooolto piu facile.


Se dai piu importanza a te stessa, ne darai meno ai suoi comportamenti. tutto qui.



devi fare l impossibile e dirti : ho deciso di essere bella, di piacermi, tutti i giorni a venire, attraverso tutti i mezzi possibili. se non ti senti stragnocca hai detto, bene, è il momento che tu decida di diventarlo. dipende solo da te.


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

Ma perché tutto questo veleno contro gli uomini? Tra l'altro non esiste nemmeno un contrario di misogino, porca paletta.

Siamo organismi semplici e pure cerebrolesi: ok. Ma domandatevi piuttosto cosa c'è di sbagliato nella vostra caccia alla preda. Perché le donne sono sempre nemiche delle donne (lo so che non lo ammettereste nemmeno sotto tortura, non mi aspetto che qualcuna condivida), fino a quando non c'è da consolare qualcuna eh, allora siete tutte pucci pucci e tesoro di qua e tesoro di là. Ma pur sempre pronte a scoparvi il partner della vostra amica/conoscente non appena l'organismo sottosviluppato in questione, se passabile ed un minimo interessante, fa qualcosa che vi fa inspiegabilmente sentire delle strafighe irresistibili e molto più gnocche della vostra "concorrente". E vi garantisco che la maggior parte delle volte il primo segnale l'avete lanciato voi! Ma tanto lo sapete già... 
Solo che siamo talmente ritardati che non ci arriviamo eh... E ci piace pensare che siamo stati noi a dare il via al flirt.
Però riflettete: non siamo noi uomini a fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo: noi blateriamo blateriamo ma alla fine non ci mettiamo così tanto il bastone tra le ruote, soprattutto in amicizia. Siete voi a notare chi ha il culo più sodo di chi e a commentarlo con l'altra "amica", non appena la flaccida della situazione ha lasciato la stanza. 

Meditate...


A me piacciono un sacco le insicurezze femminili e tutte le paranoie dolcissime che ne conseguono, perché suscitano in noi mentecatti (o almeno nel sottoscritto) un forte istinto di protezione, ma la vostra insicurezza è anche all'origine della società maschilista che avete costruito con le vostre stesse mani.


E a parlare è un femminista _relativamente_ convinto.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma perché tutto questo veleno contro gli uomini? Tra l'altro non esiste nemmeno un contrario di misogino, porca paletta.quale veleno
> 
> Siamo organismi semplici e pure cerebrolesi ( semplice non significa "leso ":
> 
> ...



io leggo un poco di confusione. con tutto il rispetto lo dico.


----------



## Flavia (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma perché tutto questo veleno contro gli uomini? Tra l'altro non esiste nemmeno un contrario di misogino, porca paletta.
> 
> Siamo organismi semplici e pure cerebrolesi: ok. Ma domandatevi piuttosto cosa c'è di sbagliato nella vostra caccia alla preda. Perché le donne sono sempre nemiche delle donne (lo so che non lo ammettereste nemmeno sotto tortura, non mi aspetto che qualcuna condivida), fino a quando non c'è da consolare qualcuna eh, allora siete tutte pucci pucci e tesoro di qua e tesoro di là. Ma pur sempre pronte a scoparvi il partner della vostra amica/conoscente non appena l'organismo sottosviluppato in questione, se passabile ed un minimo interessante, fa qualcosa che vi fa inspiegabilmente sentire delle strafighe irresistibili e molto più gnocche della vostra "concorrente". E vi garantisco che la maggior parte delle volte il primo segnale l'avete lanciato voi! Ma tanto lo sapete già...
> Solo che siamo talmente ritardati che non ci arriviamo eh... E ci piace pensare che siamo stati noi a dare il via al flirt.
> ...


Geko io non lo definirei veleno
secondo me è solo un momento di rabbia, che piano piano con il tempo di attenua


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Cara Crisalide, 
ha ragione dammi un nome. Devi fare qualcosa per te stessa, per l'immagine che hai di te.
A quel punto ti sentirai più sicura. E lui...
La seduzione è arte sottile e io...seduco. ( e sono egocentrica a manetta)
La seduzione non va di pari passo con la bellezza. No. Io avrei una collezione di vibratori se no, visto che NON ho niente di quello che attira gli uomini.
Però ho dei punti forti. Che ho fatto diventare forti in mancanza di tette e curve. 
L'ironia prima di tutto. E tu mi sembri averla. Almeno trasmetti un sorriso.
Gli uomini adorano le donne auto ironiche. Sia che si prendano per il culo sia che si lodano.
E mille altre cose. Avrai un lato oscuro del tuo carattere no?
Addomesticalo un pochino e tiralo fuori.

Piano fisico.
Basta poco davvero. 
Sei insicura ok. Ma qualcosa che ti piace ce l'avrai no?
Hai i capelli lunghi? Biondi? Rossi?
Hai il collo del piede da ballerina? 
Sei rotonda?
Scheletrica?

Dai...parla un pò di te.

Alla fine di questo 3d avrai un pò di armi in mano per suggerire a lui che magari hai una simpatia in giro, senza proferire parola...

E' un covo di cattivi consigli questo forum.
Ti porteremo sulla cattiva strada...

p.s Dammi un nome....ho letto adesso la tua firma...
Minchia....continuo a farmi riconoscere....


:mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> :up: dammi un nome, TU MI PIACI!


:smile:anche tu, perchè sono come te, ma ci si deve riuscire crisalide, hai affrontato esami ben piu difficili, quindi forza, ora tocca a te, a me, a lei...e a tutte coloro che vogliono migliorarsi.:smile:


s'inciamperà, ci faranno male le scarpe, bestemmieremo in tutte le lingue ancora...ma la cosa importante è rialzarsi , guardarsi allo specchio e dire
_ 


MI DEVO PIACERE, Piantala di frignare e cammina.
_

individua il punto debole ( CHE NON é LUI, MA é IN NOI ) e...badabam, con un colpo di cannone rafforzalo!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cara Crisalide,
> ha ragione dammi un nome. Devi fare qualcosa per te stessa, per l'immagine che hai di te.
> A quel punto ti sentirai più sicura. E lui...
> La seduzione è arte sottile e io...seduco. ( e sono egocentrica a manetta)
> ...



sei magnifica. punto.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

è vero, non si seduce con la bellezza.


quella è solo un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

Io lo manderei a stendere, con o senza controlli, con o senza scherzo, con o senza prove.
Per me non ha alcuna importanza chi stava controllando/mettendo alla prova chi...quello su cui non potrei mai passare sopra (con o senza processo alle intenzioni...me ne faccio una pippa), nemmeno per scherzo, è il fatto che lui abbia palesemente provocato la tipa (che magari ha fatto orecchie da mercante solo per non perdere una cliente, eventualmente) e il fatto che era pronto a riceverla in casa VOSTRA, ovviamente mentre tu non c'eri.
Ha buttato li un "c non c'è..." ma poi ha rigirato il coltello con una conferma "ok vieni o ok non vieni?".
Guarda se le avesse proposto un caffè fuori per prendere aria, o quello che sia...sarei stata certamente sospettosa, ma l'invitarla a casa No, no e NO!:cattivik:


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io leggo un poco di confusione. con tutto il rispetto lo dico.


Cerebroleso l'ho aggiunto io perché dire che dal passaggio dalla tetta della madre alla tetta della moglie/compagna ci sia di mezzo l'ormone che ci manda in pappa il cervello equivale a dire che non siamo in grado di fare un discernimento, che abbia una base razionale, delle nostre azioni.

Personalmente quando ho voluto tenerlo dentro i pantaloni, ci sono sempre riuscito. E' una questione di priorità: se metti l'importanza della tua relazione e di tutto quello che ne fa parte, compresa l'autostima della tua compagna, prima del prurito... Ce la fai benissimo. Se invece non t'importa più di tanto... Beh...

E concordo con Regina delle Nevi quando dice che per distrarsi dalla noia avrebbe potuto fare mille altre cose piuttosto che fare il cascamorto con la parrucchiera inzoccolita. Ci sono gli europei di calcio in tv, c'è la 24 ore di Le Mans in questo momento che se hai pazienza ti tiene impegnato per 24 ore di fila! Hai voglia di passatempi! 

E non credo nella teoria di Tebe sul mettere alla prova. Visto che siamo in ambito di generalizzazioni: non siamo così articolati e pensanti. Io non ci sarei mai arrivato... E avrei comunque avuto paura che lei pensasse che la mia fosse solo un'arrampicata sugli specchi per giustificare il mio comportamento poco corretto.




Flavia ha detto:


> Geko io non lo definirei veleno
> secondo me è solo un momento di rabbia, che piano piano con il tempo di attenua


Non mi piacciono le generalizzazioni, tutto qui. Basandomi solo sulla rabbia, io potrei dirne di cose sulle donne. Ma non mi sembra il giusto atteggiamento per affrontare i problemi.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io lo manderei a stendere, con o senza controlli, con o senza scherzo, con o senza prove.
> Per me non ha alcuna importanza chi stava controllando/mettendo alla prova chi...quello su cui non potrei mai passare sopra (con o senza processo alle intenzioni...me ne faccio una pippa), nemmeno per scherzo, è il fatto che lui abbia palesemente provocato la tipa (che magari ha fatto orecchie da mercante solo per non perdere una cliente, eventualmente) e il fatto che era pronto a riceverla in casa VOSTRA, ovviamente mentre tu non c'eri.
> Ha buttato li un "c non c'è..." ma poi ha rigirato il coltello con una conferma "ok vieni o ok non vieni?".
> Guarda se le avesse proposto un caffè fuori per prendere aria, o quello che sia...sarei stata certamente sospettosa, ma l'invitarla a casa No, no e NO!:cattivik:



devo essere sincera? 


ok.


oggi, dopo tutta l esperienza che ho avuto ( 40 suonati ) non gli direi nemmeno una parola. Mi farei non strafiga, di piu...altro che panico o crisi di pianto ...e lo manderei dalla F. che vuole. me ne stracatafotterei e basta.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

crisalide è pure un medico...


mi viene da ridere..Crisalide....volaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cerebroleso l'ho aggiunto io perché dire che dal passaggio dalla tetta della madre alla tetta della moglie/compagna ci sia di mezzo l'ormone che ci manda in pappa il cervello equivale a dire che non siamo in grado di fare un discernimento, che abbia una base razionale, delle nostre azioni.
> 
> Personalmente quando ho voluto tenerlo dentro i pantaloni, ci sono sempre riuscito. E' una questione di priorità: se metti l'importanza della tua relazione e di tutto quello che ne fa parte, compresa l'autostima della tua compagna, prima del prurito... Ce la fai benissimo. Se invece non t'importa più di tanto... Beh...
> 
> ...


quoto ... visto che non posso approvare ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> devo essere sincera?
> 
> 
> ok.
> ...


Ti ho approvata.


----------



## @lex (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> quoto. purtroppo.


purtroppo ci sono anche delle iperidiote che lo fanno


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> devo essere sincera?
> 
> 
> ok.
> ...


:up:
Non saprei, per me il mio aspetto non ha mai avuto un diretto collegamento con il mio lui di turno, ne ai tradimenti.
Tendo a variare il mio abbigliamento a seconda delle situazioni, ma lo faccio perché mi piace vedermi allo specchio così.
Non ho mai assimilato l'abbigliamento al tradimento, ma forse perché avendo un'alta stima di me non mi sono mai posta il problema di come gli altri potessero vedermi


----------



## Leda (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io lo manderei a stendere, con o senza controlli, con o senza scherzo, con o senza prove.
> Per me non ha alcuna importanza chi stava controllando/mettendo alla prova chi...quello su cui non potrei mai passare sopra (con o senza processo alle intenzioni...me ne faccio una pippa), nemmeno per scherzo, è il fatto che lui abbia palesemente provocato la tipa (che magari ha fatto orecchie da mercante solo per non perdere una cliente, eventualmente) e il fatto che era pronto a riceverla in casa VOSTRA, ovviamente mentre tu non c'eri.
> Ha buttato li un "c non c'è..." ma poi ha rigirato il coltello con una conferma "ok vieni o ok non vieni?".
> Guarda se le avesse proposto un caffè fuori per prendere aria, o quello che sia...sarei stata certamente sospettosa, ma l'invitarla a casa No, no e NO!:cattivik:



Grazie Eliade, mi sento meno sola adesso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Circe off line (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


Non ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri perchè ti rispondo a prescindere e in base alla mia esperienza. Se hai sentito di doverlo controllare é perche lui ti ha fatto alzare le antenne. Fregatene se qualcuno ti dirà che non si spia e bla bla bla...io ero ciecamente fiduciosa di mio marito e per anni non mi é mai venuta la tentazione di controllarlo. Ma un giorno mi é venuta chissà perche....e ho scoperto che messaggiata con le donne in modo intimo....al mio putiferio mi ha trattata x anni come una che ha le allucinazioni. Ma poi per caso il destino ha voluto che lo prendessi nel sacco senza possibilità di negare...e sai con chi? Con la mia migliore amica.....perciò non cullati e non addormentarti come ho fatto io....non ti fidare, se lei ci stava....lui avrebbe detto che era stato provocato! E lei.....mandala subito a fanculo!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Grazie Eliade, mi sento meno sola adesso. :mrgreen:


Pat, pat...


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Non ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri perchè ti rispondo a prescindere e in base alla mia esperienza. Se hai sentito di doverlo controllare é perche lui ti ha fatto alzare le antenne. Fregatene se qualcuno ti dirà che non si spia e bla bla bla...io ero ciecamente fiduciosa di mio marito e per anni non mi é mai venuta la tentazione di controllarlo. Ma un giorno mi é venuta chissà perche....e ho scoperto che messaggiata con le donne in modo intimo....al mio putiferio mi ha trattata x anni come una che ha le allucinazioni. Ma poi per caso il destino ha voluto che lo prendessi nel sacco senza possibilità di negare...e sai con chi? Con la mia migliore amica.....perciò non cullati e non addormentarti come ho fatto io....non ti fidare, se lei ci stava....lui avrebbe detto che era stato provocato! E lei.....mandala subito a fanculo!!


Ecco...
tutto il nostro lavoro nel cesso


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cara Crisalide,
> ha ragione dammi un nome. Devi fare qualcosa per te stessa, per l'immagine che hai di te.
> A quel punto ti sentirai più sicura. E lui...
> La seduzione è arte sottile e io...seduco. ( e sono egocentrica a manetta)
> ...



Sai Tebe, io in realtà nemmeno mi dispiaccio...sono bionda, rotonda ma alta 1.73 perciò abbastanza equamente distribuita, occhi chiari. Direi carina. Però non mi sento sexy. Forse il punto sta lì...della serie che stiamo insieme da 5 anni e ancora preferisco fare l'amore al buio (vabbè anche in penombra ma che sia una penombra scura! ). La parruzzoccola invece è cicciotta, pancetta a grembiulino, viso butterato...ma se ne frega! Capito? é sensuale, lo vedo anche io che sono una donna!!! E la cretina alla fine sono sempre io che gliel'ho portata in casa!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io lo manderei a stendere, con o senza controlli, con o senza scherzo, con o senza prove.
> Per me non ha alcuna importanza chi stava controllando/mettendo alla prova chi...quello su cui non potrei mai passare sopra (con o senza processo alle intenzioni...me ne faccio una pippa), nemmeno per scherzo, è il fatto che lui abbia palesemente provocato la tipa (che magari ha fatto orecchie da mercante solo per non perdere una cliente, eventualmente) e il fatto che era pronto a riceverla in casa VOSTRA, ovviamente mentre tu non c'eri.
> Ha buttato li un "c non c'è..." ma poi ha rigirato il coltello con una conferma "ok vieni o ok non vieni?".
> Guarda se le avesse proposto un caffè fuori per prendere aria, o quello che sia...sarei stata certamente sospettosa, ma l'invitarla a casa No, no e NO!:cattivik:


Ecco Eliade. Anche io ho avuto questa sensazione...ha gettato l'amo con finta nonchalance (si scrive così?) e poi ritirato la canna, salvo poi tentare il ripescaggio con il retino. è stato questo a darmi  più  fastidio, a dirla tutta....


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...
> tutto il nostro lavoro nel cesso



:rofl:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cerebroleso l'ho aggiunto io perché dire che dal passaggio dalla tetta della madre alla tetta della moglie/compagna ci sia di mezzo l'ormone che ci manda in pappa il cervello equivale a dire che non siamo in grado di fare un discernimento, che abbia una base razionale, delle nostre azioni.
> 
> Personalmente quando ho voluto tenerlo dentro i pantaloni, ci sono sempre riuscito. E' una questione di priorità: se metti l'importanza della tua relazione e di tutto quello che ne fa parte, compresa l'autostima della tua compagna, prima del prurito... Ce la fai benissimo. Se invece non t'importa più di tanto... Beh...
> 
> ...




geko. sei stato chiarissimo. grazie


----------



## circe off line (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...
> tutto il nostro lavoro nel cesso


Lavoro? Cesso? Quando avrò tempo leggeró quello che le avete suggerito....ma non mi sembra che voi abbiate il dono della verità giusto Tebe? Oppure quando torni da tuo marito gli dici mi sono appena fatta una super scopata con manager....mi sembra che tu comunque non gli dica la verità giusto? Come non la dice conte, lothar e non so chi altro. E quindi? Cosa ê andato nel cesso il discorso fatto da persone che vivono una doppia vita e preferiscono mantenere l'ufficiale e il top secret? E non c'è spazio anche per una considerazione da parte di chi si ê trovata nelle stesse condizioni di chi ha aperto il post? A volte sembra che il forum sia di proprietà mentale di chi tradisce....per caso le avete detto che non si spia, che deve vivere per se, che deve credere in lui perche non ha fatto niente e magari lei sta processando le sue intenzioni? Ed io non potrei dire semplicemente apri gli occhi e non illuderti che butto il vostro lavoro nel cesso? Cara Tebe a volte apprezzo le tue osservazioni come donna indipendente, ma a volte sei troppo di parte. E ricordati ognuno puo dire la sua in questo forum senza che nessuno abbia il diritto di sentirsi superiore.....


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

circe off line ha detto:


> Lavoro? Cesso? Quando avrò tempo leggeró quello che le avete suggerito....ma non mi sembra che voi abbiate il dono della verità giusto Tebe? Oppure quando torni da tuo marito gli dici mi sono appena fatta una super scopata con manager....mi sembra che tu comunque non gli dica la verità giusto? Come non la dice conte, lothar e non so chi altro. E quindi? Cosa ê andato nel cesso il discorso fatto da persone che vivono una doppia vita e preferiscono mantenere l'ufficiale e il top secret? E non c'è spazio anche per una considerazione da parte di chi si ê trovata nelle stesse condizioni di chi ha aperto il post? A volte sembra che il forum sia di proprietà mentale di chi tradisce....per caso le avete detto che non si spia, che deve vivere per se, che deve credere in lui perche non ha fatto niente e magari lei sta processando le sue intenzioni? Ed io non potrei dire semplicemente apri gli occhi e non illuderti che butto il vostro lavoro nel cesso? Cara Tebe a volte apprezzo le tue osservazioni come donna indipendente, ma a volte sei troppo di parte. E ricordati ognuno puo dire la sua in questo forum senza che nessuno abbia il diritto di sentirsi superiore.....


Circe. Rilassati.

Ho fatto un commento ironico e tu sei partita in quarta.
la tua situazione è molto diversa dall'autrice del 3d.

Se non capisci la mia ironia ignorami.

Sul resto del tuo post non commento nemmeno.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> :rofl:


L'avevo detto che eri ironica!!!

Forza crisalide, ora devi tirare fuori la farfallona fatale che c'è in te!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Sai Tebe, io in realtà nemmeno mi dispiaccio...sono bionda, rotonda ma alta 1.73 perciò abbastanza equamente distribuita, occhi chiari. Direi carina. Però non mi sento sexy. Forse il punto sta lì...della serie che stiamo insieme da 5 anni e ancora preferisco fare l'amore al buio (vabbè anche in penombra ma che sia una penombra scura! ). La parruzzoccola invece è cicciotta, pancetta a grembiulino, viso butterato...ma se ne frega! Capito? é sensuale, lo vedo anche io che sono una donna!!! E la cretina alla fine sono sempre io che gliel'ho portata in casa!


Non ti senti sexi ma dici che ti piaci. Però fai l'amore in penombra vampirica.
No no carina. Non me la racconti giusta.
Cosa non ti piace di te?
Cosa non vuoi far vedere?

Lei...è sensuale e pure un pò cessa.
Vedi che è la sensualità, la seduzione a fare la differenza?

Dimmi una cosa che trovi in lei sensuale


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'avevo detto che eri ironica!!!
> 
> Forza crisalide, ora devi tirare fuori la farfallona fatale che c'è in te!!!



beh...l'hai visto il mio avatar????


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> beh...l'hai visto il mio avatar????


Ti pare un avatar da farfallona fatale?

Questo è quello che intendo. Devi *scintillare*


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti senti sexi ma dici che ti piaci. Però fai l'amore in penombra vampirica.
> No no carina. Non me la racconti giusta.
> Cosa non ti piace di te?
> Cosa non vuoi far vedere?
> ...



allora non ho detto che mi piaccio, ho detto che non mi dispiaccio.

Mi vedo goffa, non mi piace la pancia (molliccia, ho avuto due figlie...) e in generale mi sento poco tonica. 
Il suo modo di muoversi e camminare è sensuale.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

va bene cosi?


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> allora non ho detto che mi piaccio, ho detto che non mi dispiaccio.
> 
> Mi vedo goffa, non mi piace la pancia (molliccia, ho avuto due figlie...) e in generale mi sento poco tonica.
> Il suo modo di muoversi e camminare è sensuale.


perfetto. ora hai la forma mentale per scintillare sul serio

punto primo.
Resetta quello che ha fatto lui. Tenta di non ammazzare lei. Ci tornerà utile forse.

Ora..sulla pancia e sul poco tonico sei un medico...sapi pure tu che...fai le scale, parcheggia lontano eccetera. Funziona inutile che te lo dica.
Comunque. Chi se ne fotte.
Sei morbida. Non molliccia. Comincia a vederne i pregi. 

Comprati un profumo nuovo. Lo dico sempre e funziona sempre. Riderai ma è come un sasso in uno stagno immobile che zittisce le rane.

sceglilo in base a cosa piace a te. Non a cosa piace a lui.
Scegline uno che puoi definire sensuale.

Mi spiego meglio.
Dici che lei è sensuale perchè ha una camminata sensuale.
Tacchi?
Piedi nudi?
Ondeggia?
Sculetta?

Tu che camminata hai?
scarpe basse?
Gonna pantaloni?

qual'è secondo te il tuo punto forte?

Mi sento in modalità marta Flavi sex.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


Ma sta tenta tu hai un'amica notoriamente zoccola e la presenti a tuo marito?
Donna non sai che la paglia messa vicina al fuoco s'incendia e appunto capitano questi fuochi di paglia?

Insomma chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso...no?
Anche mia moglie sai ha delle colleghe rumene che sono da sturbo, infermiere...che me lo risusciterebbero anche se avessi il morbo di porkinson eh?

Mica me le presenta eh?

non si sa mai...che cosa può capitare...nella vita...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chiederle le cose senza sceneggiate di gelosia??
> Che scusami a me non piacciono....e non le farei mai.....
> 
> Poi il controllare per me è segno di insicurezza e di non fiducia .....
> ...


Bello questo...
Questo conta!
Ma conta ancor di più
darla
al conte!
Questo conta!

Poi giusto non bisogna sfidare il fato...
Ok lui ha frequentato un'altra.
NOn sappiamo in che termini e in che modi.
Ma in definitiva è rilevante ai fini del tuo rapporto con lui?
No...

Se però lui si infognava con una pazza scatenata
Poi ti ritrovavi un marito incazzato e musone perchè ogni 3 per due litigava con questa stronza e non poteva dirti i motivi del suo malumore no?

E poi se amiamo la felicità dell'altro...che c'importa se essa passa per delle amicizie? 

Tanto bene o male...
Sto povero marito...
Sa...
Che bene o male

Sua moglie sei tu...
E non può farci nulla!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perfetto. ora hai la forma mentale per scintillare sul serio
> 
> punto primo.
> Resetta quello che ha fatto lui. Tenta di non ammazzare lei. Ci tornerà utile forse.
> ...



Cara MARTA, la pancia lasciamola per ultima che è quella di più difficile soluzione...
Col profumo siamo a bomba perchè me lo sono comprato proprio ieri e mi gusta assai (Chloe, tanto per non fare pubblicità occulta).
Scarpe basse giammai, zeppe per lo più, però non disdegno taccazzo. Non a spillo perchè per camminare su e giù 12 ore in corsia non è proprio adattissimo....
Gonne e pantaloni. 
Tra l'altro lui sostiene che lo attizzo assai, non mi asseconda affatto nella mia opera di denigramento.
Sto ovviamente sdrammatizzando, ma il punto principale resta...a tuo avviso devo resettare quello che è successo?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se scoprissi di essere controllata come una bimba cerebrolesa, allora sarebbe la volta buona che darei vita a un carosello di flirtini e trasgressive performances "in mondovisione"... così, tanto per gradire :blank:.
> 
> ari


EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE...
Qua..
la mano...batti cinque...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta tu hai un'amica notoriamente zoccola e la presenti a tuo marito?
> Donna non sai che la paglia messa vicina al fuoco s'incendia e appunto capitano questi fuochi di paglia?
> 
> Insomma chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso...no?
> ...




Infatti mea culpa, mea culpa, mea grandissima culpa!
E se inconsciamente gliel'avessi presentata proprio per metterlo alla prova?????
Oddio mi si sta rivelando un mondo...:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Cara MARTA, la pancia lasciamola per ultima che è quella di più difficile soluzione...
> Col profumo siamo a bomba perchè me lo sono comprato proprio ieri e mi gusta assai (Chloe, tanto per non fare pubblicità occulta).
> Scarpe basse giammai, zeppe per lo più, però non disdegno taccazzo. Non a spillo perchè per camminare su e giù 12 ore in corsia non è proprio adattissimo....
> Gonne e pantaloni.
> ...


Capucine di Chloe? :singleeye:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capucine di Chloe? :singleeye:



No Chloe quello normale. 
Sono una ragazza semplice, io. 
:singleeye:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> No Chloe quello normale.
> Sono una ragazza semplice, io.
> :singleeye:



oddio è buonissimo!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio è buonissimo!



perlappunto. :up:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> No Chloe quello normale.
> Sono una ragazza semplice, io.
> :singleeye:





free ha detto:


> oddio è buonissimo!


Mmmm ...
Devo provarlo, non ce l'ho presente 
Mi invogliate :sonar:


----------



## Salomè (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta tu hai un'amica notoriamente zoccola e la presenti a tuo marito?
> Donna non sai che la paglia messa vicina al fuoco s'incendia e appunto capitano questi fuochi di paglia?
> 
> Insomma chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso...no?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Conte!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Ecco Eliade. Anche io ho avuto questa sensazione...ha gettato l'amo con finta nonchalance (si scrive così?) e poi ritirato la canna, salvo poi tentare il ripescaggio con il retino. è stato questo a darmi  più  fastidio, a dirla tutta....


Era la prima volta che lo beccavi?
A me darebbe più fastidio che fosse pronto a riceverla nel nostro letto però...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Cara MARTA, la pancia lasciamola per ultima che è quella di più difficile soluzione...
> Col profumo siamo a bomba perchè me lo sono comprato proprio ieri e mi gusta assai (Chloe, tanto per non fare pubblicità occulta).
> Scarpe basse giammai, zeppe per lo più, però non disdegno taccazzo. Non a spillo perchè per camminare su e giù 12 ore in corsia non è proprio adattissimo....
> Gonne e pantaloni.
> ...


Che brutta fine che ho fatto. Marta...non ci posso pensare...anche perchè era sensuale come una rana schiacciata.Comunque.

Perfetto il profumo.
perfetto anche il resto.
E super perfetto anche il fatto che lui non ti assecondi.

Comincia ad accendere qualche luce intanto mentre fate sesso. (ho detto sesso non amore. In questa fase cerca di scopatelo) . Perchè se lui non ti asseconda nella tua opera auto denigratoria vuol dire che gli piaci. E sono anche certa che ogni tanto vorrebbe pure vederti e non andare alla cieca con i lumini sparsi sul tuo corpo come in autostrada di notte.
hai lavori in corso?


Non dico di mettere l'occhio di bue sul letto. No.
Ma una luce in più magari.
Non devi arrivare sexy se non te lo senti...io vado a prescindere di micro fibra.

Poi...devi resettare. Secondo me si.
Non ha importanza adesso sapere se lui  ci sarebbe andato o no. Non potremmo mai sapere la verità quindi.
Non è successo niente e questo è basilare.
Smetti di controllare ma renditi sicura.


e poi...fra un pò....puoi fare una prova di controllo ( anche se io lo sconsiglio vivamente. )


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mmmm ...
> Devo provarlo, non ce l'ho presente
> Mi invogliate :sonar:



vai tranquilla
io adoro anche la paddington, l'ho comprata nera media, cavoli è indistruttibile ma morbidissima!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Era la prima volta che lo beccavi?
> A me darebbe più fastidio che fosse pronto a riceverla nel nostro letto però...:unhappy:



si la prima volta. 
E a me pure. :unhappy: guarda, se ci penso seriamente mi viene il magone...


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> si la prima volta.
> E a me pure. :unhappy: guarda, se ci penso seriamente mi viene il magone...


Quoto i consigli di tebe, ma non sul resettare...
Ti consiglio di tenere l'occhio vigile, giusto per non prendere fregature.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Era la prima volta che lo beccavi?
> A me darebbe più fastidio che fosse pronto a riceverla nel nostro letto però...:unhappy:


Eliade smettila subito di spantegare terrore come Circe!

Che film ti fai!!!
E magari lei rimaneva pure incinta di quattro gemelli per quell'unica volta di passione!!!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che brutta fine che ho fatto. Marta...non ci posso pensare...anche perchè era sensuale come una rana schiacciata.Comunque.
> 
> Perfetto il profumo.
> perfetto anche il resto.
> ...



Tebe, queste tue dritte mi saranno estremamente utili, me lo sento. 
... sperando di non evocare l'autostrada con le luci dei lavori in corso nel bel mentre di una scopata perchè temo rovinerebbe il pathos...:sonar:
Penso che mi concederò ancora qualche ora di sana incazzatura.
Poi lo chiamo.
Forse.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> si la prima volta.
> E a me pure. :unhappy: guarda, se ci penso seriamente mi viene il magone...


ma smettila pure tu!!!!

Cosa siamo a Salem???
I fatti sono che il letto è ancora intonso.

ELIADE!!!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto i consigli di tebe, ma non sul resettare...
> Ti consiglio di tenere l'occhio vigile, giusto per non prendere fregature.



Eliade, ci puoi giurare. Come dicevo prima, ho diritto ancora a qualche giorno di muso lungo. 
Poi vedremo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade smettila subito di spantegare terrore come Circe!
> 
> Che film ti fai!!!
> E magari lei rimaneva pure incinta di quattro gemelli per quell'unica volta di passione!!!


No tebe, non sono film...ma quello per me non è broccolare.
Quello stava seriamente buttando l'amo...
Abbi bontà non è modo di scherzare quello, oltretutto con una che a conosci da poco...
Senza contare che se avesse avuto la coscienza pulita non avrebbe cancellato un bel nulla.

Crisalide ribadisco, fai tutto quello che vuoi ma non resettare. A me lui non la racconta giusta, per nulla..


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Tebe, queste tue dritte mi saranno estremamente utili, me lo sento.
> ... sperando di non evocare l'autostrada con le luci dei lavori in corso nel bel mentre di una scopata perchè temo rovinerebbe il pathos...:sonar:
> Penso che mi concederò ancora qualche ora di sana incazzatura.
> Poi lo chiamo.
> Forse.


Si. Concediti ancora qualche ora di sana incazzatura. Anche  fino a domani.
Poi....

Come se niente fosse successo. Non chiedere. Non tornare sull'argomento. Niente. Non fare nemmeno l'incazzata. fai la pensierosa. Un pò assente.
Cos'hai cirsalide?
Niente amore topo (dei miei coglioni) il lavoro...le solite cose...
Sicura Crisaliduccia?
si si...tranquillo. 
E gli dai un bacino distratto. magari anche una toccatina al pacco.

devi osare ora.
ma la forza sta nel (far finta  se ti fa stare meglio) di resettare.
Devi essere normale.
Non deve sentirsi braccato.

:diavoletto:


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Eliade, ci puoi giurare. Come dicevo prima, ho diritto ancora a qualche giorno di muso lungo.
> Poi vedremo.


 :up:



Tebe ha detto:


> ma smettila pure tu!!!!
> 
> Cosa siamo a Salem???
> I fatti sono che il letto è ancora intonso.
> ...


tebe ma che salem..
Ma non diciamo sciocchezze! E certo, il tipo stava scherzando, perciò ha chiesto conferma se doveva aspettarla oppure no! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma smettila pure tu!!!!
> 
> Cosa siamo a Salem???
> I fatti sono che il letto è ancora intonso.
> ...



:corna:...guardavo come mi stavano....







dai scherzo. :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No tebe, non sono film...ma quello per me non è broccolare.
> Quello stava seriamente buttando l'amo...
> Abbi bontà non è modo di scherzare quello, oltretutto con una che a conosci da poco...
> Senza contare che se avesse avuto la coscienza pulita non avrebbe cancellato un bel nulla.
> ...


va bene. Ammettiamo che lui lo abbia fatto apposta.
Ok. Cosa facciamo?
Corriamo ai ripari.

Noi compagne siamo più furbe di quelle quattro sciacquette là fuori.
Il ragionamento  da fare è.
Quest'uomo è mio, e dovrai passare sul mio fottuto cadavere per averlo. Lui e tutti i suoi difetti, perchè amo pure quelli.


Altro che incazzarsi e pecolare.

Reagire!
E tenersi ciò che è nostro.

Questo è il Tebe pensiero.
E per fargliela pagare c'è tempo. Al limite


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> tebe ma che salem..
> Ma non diciamo sciocchezze! E certo, il tipo stava scherzando, perciò ha chiesto conferma se doveva aspettarla oppure no! :rotfl: :rotfl:




Allora, seriamente.
secondo me lui ci ha provato davvero, non so se per curiosità/vogliadievadere/pruritoalpipo/interesserealeperlaparruzoccola/vattalapesca.
Io sono davvero insicura di me e davvero ho poca fiducia in lui, ma a questo punto delle cose devo decidere se andare oltre. E se decido devo decidere una volta per tutte, altrimenti non ha senso.  Non so se alla fine riuscirò a cancellare o solo a "perdonare", ora è troppo fresca. Però io lo amo.
Ecco, ve l'ho detto.


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene. Ammettiamo che lui lo abbia fatto apposta.
> Ok. Cosa facciamo?
> Corriamo ai ripari.
> 
> ...


 No scusa...ma perché hai anche dubbi che non l'abbia fatto apposta? Cioè per sbaglio ha invitato la tipa a casa? :rotfl:
L'ELY pensiero è: vale davvero la pena stare con uno che alla prima occasione invita la parrucchiera zoccola a casa?  Non ho certo intenzione di mettermi a lottare per uno che intenzionalmente vuole camminare nella direzione opposta alla nostra...
Come disse la moglie di qualcuno una volta: non vedo perché per avere la salsiccia debba tenermi in casa tutto il maiale.



cRisalide ha detto:


> :corna:...guardavo come mi stavano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene. Ammettiamo che lui lo abbia fatto apposta.
> Ok. Cosa facciamo?
> Corriamo ai ripari.
> 
> ...



Ecco, così vi voglio. Fate il vostro dovere per tenere alta l'attenzione se no... come si fa a resistere a feisbuc (stupido io che manco ce l'ho 'sto fesbù). 


E quanto a te... Tebe :diavoletto: Datti da fare, donna, che sono annoiato!


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Allora, seriamente.
> secondo me lui ci ha provato davvero, non so se per curiosità/vogliadievadere/pruritoalpipo/interesserealeperlaparruzoccola/vattalapesca.
> Io sono davvero insicura di me e davvero ho poca fiducia in lui, ma a questo punto delle cose devo decidere se andare oltre. E se decido devo decidere una volta per tutte, altrimenti non ha senso.  Non so se alla fine riuscirò a cancellare o solo a "perdonare", ora è troppo fresca. Però io lo amo.
> Ecco, ve l'ho detto.


Se lo ami e pensi che un episodio del genere non abbia minato la stima che hai di lui, allora chiamalo e perdonalo. 
Ma ti consiglio di non abbassare comunque la guardia per il futuro.

Ma lui ora è fuori casa?


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, così vi voglio. Fate il vostro dovere per tenere alta l'attenzione se no... come si fa a resistere a feisbuc (stupido io che manco ce l'ho 'sto fesbù).
> 
> 
> E quanto a te... Tebe :diavoletto: Datti da fare, donna, che sono annoiato!



geko, se vuoi ti passo la password di quello del mio compagno!
é molto ben frequentato, sai? 
arty:arty:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se lo ami e pensi che un episodio del genere non abbia minato la stima che hai di lui, allora chiamalo e perdonalo.
> Ma ti consiglio di non abbassare comunque la guardia per il futuro.
> 
> Ma lui ora è fuori casa?




Eliade, si, lo amo. Di questo sono certa. Ancora non so se è cambiata la stima e/o il rispetto che ho nei suoi confronti, mi sento sempre un pò..anestetizzata, perdonami il termine..
No, lui ora è a casa, sono io che sono al lavoro da stamattina e rientrerò domani alle otto, quando lui sarà già uscito.
 In pratica ci rivedremo domani sera. 
Oggi ci siamo sentiti solo una volta (chiamato lui) ma è stato praticamente un telegramma "stai bene?" "si" "ok ciao".


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, così vi voglio. Fate il vostro dovere per tenere alta l'attenzione se no... come si fa a resistere a feisbuc (stupido io che manco ce l'ho 'sto fesbù).
> 
> 
> E quanto a te... Tebe :diavoletto: Datti da fare, donna, che sono annoiato!


Geko...
La tua bandiera mi accomuna...
E quando leggo i tuoi posts mi dicono quel giorno che sarò imperatore geko sarà il mio fidato vassallo...ed è ora che le donne imparino a sentirselo dare...e non sentirselo dire...

Altrimenti è un ammainabandiera...
Ecco la bandiera del  conte!
In Hoc signum vincerai!



Con le donne lo sappiamo è resterà una sporca guerra che si combatte a colpi di carezze e frustate!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Geko...
> La tua bandiera mi accomuna...
> E quando leggo i tuoi posts mi dicono quel giorno che sarò imperatore geko sarà il mio fidato vassallo...ed è ora che le donne imparino a sentirselo dare...e non sentirselo dire...
> 
> ...


...questi boxer nun si possino vedè....


----------



## Salomè (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> ...questi boxer nun si possino vedè....


E' tutta una tecnica per farseli togliere prima


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E' tutta una tecnica per farseli togliere prima



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Geko...
> La tua bandiera mi accomuna...
> E quando leggo i tuoi posts mi dicono quel giorno che sarò imperatore geko sarà il mio fidato vassallo...*ed è ora che le donne imparino a sentirselo dare...e non sentirselo dire...*
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Conquisteremo il mondo, Conte. Non ci servono nemmeno i social network o le spade laser: per certe cose basta un gatto a nove code! 



Ma lo sai che sono stato disapprovato solo perché ho detto che gli uomini non sono dei cerebrolesi in questo post qui: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17014-sentirmelo-dire?p=929418&viewfull=1#post929418


Ho scoperto ora cosa sono questi cartellini. Vedi che le donne ci arrivano prima alle cose e ci fregano sul tempo? 


Ps: ma che cazzo di mutande porti? :rotfl:Io almeno in zona pacco preferisco un look sobrio.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> :corna:...guardavo come mi stavano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me stanno benissimo.
Sono integrate con i ricci. le ho fatte rosa brillantinate.

le adoro


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Conquisteremo il mondo, Conte. Non ci servono nemmeno i social network o le spade laser: per certe cose basta un gatto a nove code!
> 
> ...


Mio caro mi proteggo come posso no?
La bandiera custodisce il sacrograal...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Conquisteremo il mondo, Conte. Non ci servono nemmeno i social network o le spade laser: per certe cose basta un gatto a nove code!
> 
> ...


Si certo.  
Infatti se vuoi che ti tenga ancora cerca di andare a comprare delle mutande spaziali nuove.
Sobrio non vuol dire mutande alla fantozzi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E' tutta una tecnica per farseli togliere prima


e funziona

:confuso:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me stanno benissimo.
> Sono integrate con i ricci. le ho fatte rosa brillantinate.
> 
> le adoro


Wow il brillantinato.
Molto glam.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e funziona
> 
> :confuso:


Sperando che il contenuto sia meglio del contenente....:condom:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me stanno benissimo.
> Sono integrate con i ricci. le ho fatte rosa brillantinate.
> 
> le adoro





io rigorosamente in tinta unita. abbinate alle scarpe.





ps. Geko, io non volevo generalizzare, parto e arrivo in base alla mia esperienza, alle mie nevrosi, alla mia personalità. quando riusciro' a vivere o ad osservare esperienze diverse sarò' felice di affermare che non ci ho capito una beata minchia.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io rigorosamente in tinta unita. abbinate alle scarpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donna! La minchia non è da capire ma da cogliere...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna! La minchia non è da capire ma da cogliere...
> 
> View attachment 4709



con la propria ci si fa cio' che si pote o cio' che si vuole.


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io rigorosamente in tinta unita. abbinate alle scarpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi inquieta il mio nick così gigante e in rosso!!! 


E allora è quello che ti auguro. :up: Magari prova a cambiare la tipologia di uomini che frequenti, magari funziona...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> con la propria ci si fa cio' che si pote o cio' che si vuole.


E la minchia è mia e me la gestisco io...
Piatto ricco mi ci ficco no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi inquieta il mio nick così gigante e in rosso!!!
> 
> 
> E allora è quello che ti auguro. :up: Magari prova a cambiare la tipologia di uomini che frequenti, magari funziona...


Ociò amico che il Lothar è fuori per la licenza...
Non abbiamo il fuoco di copertura...
Meglio indossare l'elmo...
fra un po' sparano me lo sento...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cerebroleso l'ho aggiunto io perché dire che dal passaggio dalla tetta della madre alla tetta della moglie/compagna ci sia di mezzo l'ormone che ci manda in pappa il cervello equivale a dire che non siamo in grado di fare un discernimento, che abbia una base razionale, delle nostre azioni.
> 
> Personalmente quando ho voluto tenerlo dentro i pantaloni, ci sono sempre riuscito. E' una questione di priorità: se metti l'importanza della tua relazione e di tutto quello che ne fa parte, compresa l'autostima della tua compagna, prima del prurito... Ce la fai benissimo. Se invece non t'importa più di tanto... Beh...
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo 



geko ha detto:


> Mi *inquieta il mio nick così gigante e in rosso*!!!
> 
> 
> E allora è quello che ti auguro. :up: Magari prova a cambiare la tipologia di uomini che frequenti, magari funziona...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sammy.fox (17 Giugno 2012)

*io ne so*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


anche a me e' successo ma io ne ho passate di Corte e di crude ma Lui ancora pensa a lei e non Sao quante volte mi sono pentita di non averlo lasciato..l'unica cosa che ti posso dire e' che capisco perfettamente come ti senti ciao a presto...


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> anche a me e' successo ma io ne ho passate di Corte e di crude ma Lui ancora pensa a lei e non Sao quante volte mi sono pentita di non averlo lasciato..l'unica cosa che ti posso dire e' che capisco perfettamente come ti senti ciao a presto...


Ci sei ancora insieme nonostante pensi a lei?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

*geko*



geko ha detto:


> Mi inquieta il mio nick così gigante e in rosso!!!
> 
> 
> E allora è quello che ti auguro. :up: Magari prova a cambiare la tipologia di uomini che frequenti, magari funziona...



eh...non cosi facile questo ...tendo sempre verso una tipologia precisa. temo che non si possano controllare queste robe. non so ...non lo so davvero...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ociò amico che il Lothar è fuori per la licenza...
> Non abbiamo il fuoco di copertura...
> Meglio indossare l'elmo...
> fra un po' sparano me lo sento...
> ...



ma la vuoi finire:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> anche a me e' successo ma io ne ho passate di Corte e di crude ma Lui ancora pensa a lei e non Sao quante volte mi sono pentita di non averlo lasciato..l'unica cosa che ti posso dire e' che capisco perfettamente come ti senti ciao a presto...



ecco qua. come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire:rotfl:


Hop hop cavallo...Geko Seguimi...Lothar è già caduto...chiamiamo The Cheater...


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh...non cosi facile questo ...tendo sempre verso una tipologia precisa. temo che non si possano controllare queste robe. non so ...non lo so davvero...


Ti capisco, siamo (quasi) tutti così purtroppo. Sbriciolata, un'utente di questo forum, quando sono arrivato qui mi ha detto una cosa sulla quale rifletto ancora oggi (lo so, sono lentissimo). Ha detto, più o meno, una cosa del genere: "se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde è perché ha trovato terreno fertile, prova a lavorare su quello invece di concentrarti sull'albero". 

A volte, il problema sta dentro noi stessi. Il problema è capire esattamente qual è, dove si trova e come rimuoverlo. Facile facile, insomma.  Poi da lì è tutta in discesa eh!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti capisco, siamo (quasi) tutti così purtroppo. Sbriciolata, un'utente di questo forum, quando sono arrivato qui mi ha detto una cosa sulla quale rifletto ancora oggi (lo so, sono lentissimo). Ha detto, più o meno, una cosa del genere: "se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde è perché ha trovato terreno fertile, prova a lavorare su quello invece di concentrarti sull'albero".
> 
> A volte, il problema sta dentro noi stessi. Il problema è capire esattamente qual è, dove si trova e come rimuoverlo. Facile facile, insomma.  Poi da lì è tutta in discesa eh!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Provato su mia pelle...
Poi dei ma quale albero era solo gramigna eh?
N'erbaccia fastidiosa eh?

Il mio vigneto è salvo...:mexican::mexican::mexican:

Insomma il mio era un problema così eh?

Cioè hai mai visto Alien...Insomma sta porca bestiaccia mi cresceva dentro eh?


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hop hop cavallo...*Geko Seguimi*...Lothar è già caduto...chiamiamo The Cheater...
> 
> View attachment 4711



Eccomi. Gnamo! :carneval:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Oh ma qui uno non vi può lasciare un attimo che mi fate tre pagine!!!
 Non ho mica fatto un corso di lettura veloce, io!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Ultim'ora: a casa non risponde da  circa un'ora. Lo sta chiamando un'amico in comune. 
E non ditemi che è andato a farsi i capelli. :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Ultim'ora: a casa non risponde da  circa un'ora. Lo sta chiamando un'amico in comune.
> E non ditemi che è andato a farsi i capelli. :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Ma ora qual'è la situazione? Dal tuo punto di vista intendo.

Personalmente risponderei al tuo post iniziale con un "si". Non lo so, ho come il sentore che con lui sarai sempre li con i tuoi dubbi a chiederti se l'avrebbe fatto, lo farebbe o che lo stia facendo.

L'istinto a volte è una voce che razionalmente rifiutiamo di ascoltare, cosi lo manipoliamo e lo mettiamo in sordina. A me sembra che il tuo ti stia dicendo di non fidarti.


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Ultim'ora: a casa non risponde da  circa un'ora. Lo sta chiamando un'amico in comune.
> E non ditemi che è andato a farsi i capelli. :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Se è come me, io e il cellulare non abbiamo un buon rapporto. Se non rispondo non è cattiveria, è solo che l'ho dimenticato, scarico, da qualche parte... :smile:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ora qual'è la situazione? Dal tuo punto di vista intendo.
> 
> Personalmente risponderei al tuo post iniziale con un "si". Non lo so, ho come il sentore che con lui sarai sempre li con i tuoi dubbi a chiederti se l'avrebbe fatto, lo farebbe o che lo stia facendo.
> 
> L'istinto a volte è una voce che razionalmente rifiutiamo di ascoltare, cosi lo manipoliamo e lo mettiamo in sordina. A me sembra che il tuo ti stia dicendo di non fidarti.




Jon, è indubbiamente come dici tu. Mi rimarrà per sempre il dubbio, questo è certo, ora devo solo decidere se voglio o no dargli un'altra possibilità. Il punto è che il cuore in questo momento mi dice di andare in direzione opposta dall'istinto di cui tu parli. Come dicevo prima forse devo solo lasciare che la cosa sedimenti.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se è come me, io e il cellulare non abbiamo un buon rapporto. Se non rispondo non è cattiveria, è solo che l'ho dimenticato, scarico, da qualche parte... :smile:



aristocat...stanno chiamando sul fisso.:fischio:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> aristocat...stanno chiamando sul fisso.:fischio:


Vai! rispondi cRisalidina


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

*La Gelosia...*

Io trovo che la Gelosia ti faccia vedere cose che non esistono.
Ma purtroppo esistono solo nella tua testa: questo è il problema.

Crisalide
Ti parla un bruco che ci tiene da morire a restare bruco.

Ora sei medico.
Cura te stessa.

Ficcati bene nella testa questo.

IO. Non assisto.
IO. Non sono partecipe
IO. Non esisto

In tutta quella porzione di vita che lui vive quando non è con me.

Capisci?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti capisco, siamo (quasi) tutti così purtroppo. Sbriciolata, un'utente di questo forum, quando sono arrivato qui mi ha detto una cosa sulla quale rifletto ancora oggi (lo so, sono lentissimo). Ha detto, più o meno, una cosa del genere: "se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde è perché ha trovato terreno fertile, prova a lavorare su quello invece di concentrarti sull'albero".
> 
> A volte, il problema sta dentro noi stessi. Il problema è capire esattamente qual è, dove si trova e come rimuoverlo. Facile facile, insomma.  Poi da lì è tutta in discesa eh!



esatto Geko.è proprio cosi .


e mentre riflettiamo...la vita scappa tra le mani..bah...


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io trovo che la Gelosia ti faccia vedere cose che non esistono.
> Ma purtroppo esistono solo nella tua testa: questo è il problema.
> 
> Crisalide
> ...




conte...per capire capisco. 
però a questo punto mi sembra che da crisalide io debba trasformarmi in struzzo e non so se è veramente quello che voglio.


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Jon, è indubbiamente come dici tu. Mi rimarrà per sempre il dubbio, questo è certo, ora devo solo decidere se voglio o no dargli un'altra possibilità. Il punto è che il cuore in questo momento mi dice di andare in direzione opposta dall'istinto di cui tu parli. Come dicevo prima forse devo solo lasciare che la cosa sedimenti.


Crisalide, io non so se ho più o meno esperienza di te. Mi permetto solo di dare la mia opinione.

E se fosse il contrario? Se fosse l'istinto, chissà per quali meccanismi, che ti dice di restare?
Mentre il cuore, portavoce d'amore, ti suggerisce che non può essere?


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vai! rispondi cRisalidina



cmq anche for her di narciso rodriguez non è affatto male.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io trovo che la Gelosia ti faccia vedere cose che non esistono.
> Ma purtroppo esistono solo nella tua testa: questo è il problema.
> 
> Crisalide
> ...



si le balle conte che non esistono...su dai...sii sincero cazzo, quello è in casa da solo e per distrarsi chiama l amica...ma come faccio onestamente a dirle " no crisalide, voleva fare una briscola..."


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Crisalide, io non so se ho più o meno esperienza di te. Mi permetto solo di dare la mia opinione.
> 
> E se fosse il contrario? Se fosse l'istinto, chissà per quali meccanismi, che ti dice di restare?
> Mentre il cuore, portavoce d'amore, ti suggerisce che non può essere?



Jon e io la accetto volentieri la tua opinione, altrimenti non l'avrei nemmeno chiesta su un forum 

E no, non credo che sia il contrario come dici tu. io SO di amarlo, ne sono certa. se non fosse così l'avrei già mandato in cuffia. lui e la sciampista.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si le balle conte che non esistono...su dai...sii sincero cazzo, quello è in casa da solo e per distrarsi chiama l amica...ma come faccio onestamente a dirle " no crisalide, voleva fare una briscola..."



dammi un nome, tutt'al più una scopa, direi...


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Jon e io la accetto volentieri la tua opinione, altrimenti non l'avrei nemmeno chiesta su un forum
> 
> E no, non credo che sia il contrario come dici tu. io SO di amarlo, ne sono certa. se non fosse così l'avrei già mandato in cuffia. lui e la sciampista.


Non mi sembri cosi insicura come dici di essere.

Ma la vostra relazione dura da molto?


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi sembri cosi insicura come dici di essere.
> 
> Ma la vostra relazione dura da molto?


da 5 anni Jon. E non ho mai detto di essere insicura, non dei miei sentimenti almeno. Ho solo paura di essere tradita.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si le balle conte che non esistono...su dai...sii sincero cazzo, quello è in casa da solo e per distrarsi chiama l amica...ma come faccio onestamente a dirle " no crisalide, voleva fare una briscola..."


Sto parlando della gelosia eh?
Quella dei film in testa...
Quella che se io sono per strada a braccetto con te...e incrociamo una che mi fa un sorriso...
Nella tua testa la vedi nuda assieme a me...
Nella tua testa parte l'embolo ah di sicuro è una delle sue amanti...
Cos'ha quella cretina da sorridergli? Chissà cosa mi nasconde...

Così abbiamo un mondo in cui i gelosi stressano la vita a persone innocenti...
E gli ingenui che si fidano vivono su un mondo fatato finchè una sera magari tornando a casa prima del solito...
Scoprono quello che scoprono eh?

Ma sinceramente non ho capito eh?
Cioè tu dici che lui si è tirato in casa un'amica finchè Crisalide è al lavoro?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto parlando della gelosia eh?
> Quella dei film in testa...
> Quella che se io sono per strada a braccetto con te...e incrociamo una che mi fa un sorriso...
> Nella tua testa la vedi nuda assieme a me...
> ...



si.ci ha provato


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto parlando della gelosia eh?
> 
> 
> Ma sinceramente non ho capito eh?
> Cioè tu dici che lui si è tirato in casa un'amica finchè Crisalide è al lavoro?



eh no eh cazz!!!!!


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si.ci ha provato




ecco, si. fortunatamente senza successo.
o almeno così mi è dato sapere.


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io trovo che la Gelosia ti faccia vedere cose che non esistono.
> Ma purtroppo esistono solo nella tua testa: questo è il problema.
> 
> Crisalide
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, hai detto cose vere che condivido.

Ma sul non esistere...insomma, la persona che ami dovrebbe esistere comunque, anche quando non è presente. 

Perciò io ho la presunzione di esistere sempre per chi amo, anche quando non ci sono: per i miei figli, perchè possano vivere serenamente il distacco da me; per i miei amici più cari, perchè possano pensare a me nei momenti di difficoltà; per l'uomo di cui sono innamorata, perchè possa ricordarmi e amarmi anche se non sono al suo fianco. E' vero che io non assisto e non sono partecipe. Ma esisto. E un legame profondo si distingue proprio per questo. Perchè non è facile dimenticare chi si ama davvero, anche se sta a chilometri di distanza.

Quindi, proprio in virtù di questa consapevolezza, di questa sensazione rassicurante (esistere per l'altro, sempre), io penso che la gelosia dovrebbe placarsi. 

Al contrario, è proprio quando ho la sensazione di non esistere che la gelosia prende il sopravvento. Perchè la gelosia si nutre di incertezze e di profonde assenze. Non di altro.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, hai detto cose vere che condivido.
> 
> Ma sul non esistere...insomma, la persona che ami dovrebbe esistere comunque, anche quando non è presente.
> 
> ...



Sole, hai scritto cose molto profonde e vere.  La persona che ami dovrebbe esistere soprattutto quando non  sei con lei. Altrimenti è farsi compagnia, non amore.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, hai detto cose vere che condivido.
> 
> Ma sul non esistere...insomma, la persona che ami dovrebbe esistere comunque, anche quando non è presente.
> 
> ...


straquoto.


ahimè.


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> da 5 anni Jon. E non ho mai detto di essere insicura, non dei miei sentimenti almeno. Ho solo paura di essere tradita.


Dopo cinque anni di fidanzamento, non vedevo altre donne possibili oltre mia moglie.
Dopo sette anni ci sposiamo, ancora uguale. Il suo essere occupa l'intero mio campo visivo.
A dieci anni, passo ancora il tempo a pensare di sorprenderla con un regalo nuovo.

Che la vita cambi è un fatto inconfutabile. Ma che la vita abbia un corso convenzionale, quasi prestabilito direi, è altrettanto vero.
Iniziare come sta accadendo a te  non è una condizione ottimale, di questo ne sono certo. Anche se ti capisco quando dici di essere innamorata.

Semmai decidessi di proseguire con lui, il consiglio potrebbe essere che per te sarebbe inutile e dannoso impostare il vostro rapporto nella speranza che le tue paure non si avverino.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, hai detto cose vere che condivido.
> 
> Ma sul non esistere...insomma, la persona che ami dovrebbe esistere comunque, anche quando non è presente.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole

giustissimo il tuo discorso ... l'ho approvato :up:

ma ciò vale, per chi una buona autostima e consapevolezza di se ...

bisogna fermarsi a riflettere ... da cosa è generata effettivamente la gelosia ... 

in questo caso ... ci sta tutto ...

sienne


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

*sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> 
> giustissimo il tuo discorso ... l'ho approvato :up:
> 
> ...


ah ecco, non si è malate allora considerando che non si invita una amica per una partita a "scopa"...mica per niente, dopo la mia esperienza qualche scrupolo me lo faccio.magari paranoica lo sono diventata davvero.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Dopo cinque anni di fidanzamento, non vedevo altre donne possibili oltre mia moglie.
> Dopo sette anni ci sposiamo, ancora uguale. Il suo essere occupa l'intero mio campo visivo.
> A dieci anni, passo ancora il tempo a pensare di sorprenderla con un regalo nuovo.
> 
> ...



sei un alieno?


dillo, cosi mi levo il pensiero.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Dopo cinque anni di fidanzamento, non vedevo altre donne possibili oltre mia moglie.
> Dopo sette anni ci sposiamo, ancora uguale. Il suo essere occupa l'intero mio campo visivo.
> A dieci anni, passo ancora il tempo a pensare di sorprenderla con un regalo nuovo.
> 
> ...



Certo che lo sarebbe Jon, spt dannoso. così come credo che si meriti una seconda chance, e credo di dovergliela dare fino in fondo, senza se nè ma. altrimenti è inutile, non va data del tutto. 
E non tutte hanno la fortuna che ha avuto tua moglie, sai?


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah ecco, non si è malate allora considerando che non si invita una amica per una partita a "scopa"...mica per niente, dopo la mia esperienza qualche scrupolo me lo faccio.magari paranoica lo sono diventata davvero.


Ma certo che non si invita una parrucchiera per niente... Voleva farle la messa in piega, no? 

Tra l'altro ricordiamoci che Crisalide non ha letto la restante parte della conversazione perché il nostro Aldo Coppola l'ha cancellata.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah ecco, non si è malate allora considerando che non si invita una amica per una partita a "scopa"...mica per niente, dopo la mia esperienza qualche scrupolo me lo faccio.magari paranoica lo sono diventata davvero.


Ciao,

no, non si è malate ...

un comportamento ambiguo ... di questo tipo ... non fa bene ad un rapporto ...

sienne


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei un alieno?
> 
> 
> dillo, cosi mi levo il pensiero.


No no, dico davvero! Ero uno che non scherzava. 

Ho raccontato solo i primi dieci anni però, e non vado oltre. Sono comunque quelli che offro alla causa di Crisalide, tra l'altro gliene ho dati 5 in più.


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma certo che non si invita una parrucchiera per niente... Voleva farle la messa in piega, no?
> 
> Tra l'altro ricordiamoci che Crisalide non ha letto la restante parte della conversazione perché il nostro Aldo Coppola l'ha cancellata.



ah! perchè tu dici ci sia anche una restante parte??????????


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No no, dico davvero! Ero uno che non scherzava.
> 
> Ho raccontato solo i primi dieci anni però, e non vado oltre. Sono comunque quelli che offro alla causa di Crisalide, tra l'altro gliene ho dati 5 in più.



no no dicci dicci, vai oltre.
così oltre le mani io e dammi un nome ci roderemo anche i gomiti :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

Crisalide, piuttosto... Non dirmi che non hai risposto a quegli squilli... :ira:


----------



## cRisalide (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Crisalide, piuttosto... Non dirmi che non hai risposto a quegli squilli... :ira:


 e certo che ho risposto! 
solo che dall'altro capo c'era uno che ansimava e ho messo giù.
ora che ci penso...sarà mica stato uno dei miei pazienti con un attacco d'asma????:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> e certo che ho risposto!
> solo che *dall'altro capo c'era uno che ansimava* e ho messo giù.
> ora che ci penso...sarà mica stato uno dei miei pazienti con un attacco d'asma????:unhappy:


:confuso:
annamo bene.... :condom:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No no, dico davvero! Ero uno che non scherzava.
> 
> Ho raccontato solo i primi dieci anni però, e non vado oltre. Sono comunque quelli che offro alla causa di Crisalide, tra l'altro gliene ho dati 5 in più.



come "ERI"

vi siete la sciati ?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

la mia storia, di 4  anni, la conoscete.

si, si litigava perchè io non mi sentivo sicura.la colpa naturalmente era della mia " impossibile gelosia".


dopo 4 anni ( dopo averlo lasciato solo per i miei sospetti , SOLO ) scopro che mi ha tradito con un numero indeterminato di amiche sue,e trans mercenari. 


e ho detto tutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

e come ha detto Tebe, al posto di lui, MAI, NEMMENO SOTTO TORTURA AVREI CANCELLATO UNA CONVERSAZIONE SE LA COSCIENZA L HO PULITA.


questo non significa che debba chiudere, ma deve dare ascolto alle sue sensazioni perchè sono  legittime. 



se io, e non per parlare di me, lo avessi fatto dopo un mese che l avevo conosciuto, e non mi fossi sciolta per un suo pianto, dopo 4 anni non mi sarei ridotta ad un mocio.

è vero, allora avevo bisogno di credergli... e allora cara la mia " dammi un nome" chiediti il perchè.

perchè mi piaceva, sembrava finto tanto che era tenero e adorabile ...

_finto 
_



questo era il termine che spesso mi usciva quando pensavo a lui, ma davo a questo una accezione positiva, perchè era troppo bello che fosse vero... e invece...


I


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, hai detto cose vere che condivido.
> 
> Ma sul non esistere...insomma, la persona che ami dovrebbe esistere comunque, anche quando non è presente.
> 
> ...


Se mi concedo a quella sensazione.
Divento insicuro e bisognoso di conferme.
MAI PIU'.
Non voglio più sensazioni rassicuranti.
MAI PIU'.

Sono sempre vissuto così: lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore.
Tutte le volte che ho provato a fare diverso ho sofferto.

E come sai...
Io sono molto epicureo.

Poi ho un cuore e una mente a comparti stagni.
Quando sto suonando: esisto solo io, l'organo e la musica.
Tutto il resto cessa di esistere, semplicemente perchè: è un'onda di disturbo.

La qualità che più apprezza in me mia moglie è proprio la mia disattenzione...

Pare che avere uno o una sempre con lo sguardo addosso stressi parecchio eh?

E' troppo impegnativo occuparsi seriamente di una persona.

Ho già dato.

Non ho più nè tempo nè energie per queste cose.

E più nascosto sto: meglio sto.


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>


Vedila così, l'avevi lasciato comunque, ancora prima di scoprire questi dettagli. 
Vuol dire che ti eri già resa conto da sola che era finita, che non c'era futuro con lui... tutto il resto è giusto un contorno (squallido)

ari


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vedila così, l'avevi lasciato comunque, ancora prima di scoprire questi dettagli.
> Vuol dire che ti eri già resa conto da sola che era finita, che non c'era futuro con lui... tutto il resto è giusto un contorno (squallido)
> 
> ari



grazie Ari..è che sto ancora male quando ne parlo.


non daro mai piu...giuro.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> Sole, hai scritto cose molto profonde e vere.  La persona che ami dovrebbe esistere soprattutto quando non  sei con lei. Altrimenti è farsi compagnia, non amore.


Ecco allora apprezzo enormemente la buona compagnia no?
:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi concedo a quella sensazione.
> Divento insicuro e bisognoso di conferme.
> MAI PIU'.
> Non voglio più sensazioni rassicuranti.
> ...


idem


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> grazie Ari..è che sto ancora male quando ne parlo.
> 
> 
> non daro mai piu...giuro.


ma sta tenta...
Nel tuo caso la gelosia non c'entra un cazzo.
C'entra che ti ha preso per il culo eh?

Tu hai sospetti?
Ok.

Vai a verificare e apri gli occhi.

Il tuo guaio è stato a credere alle parole no?
I fatti dove sono?

Tutti su per il camin...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma sta tenta...
> Nel tuo caso la gelosia non c'entra un cazzo.
> C'entra che ti ha preso per il culo eh?
> 
> ...



no conte, aspetta, lui mi voleva sposare, mi ha portato in casa dai suoi.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

guarda, io la metto cosi, ci sono soggetti che amano illuminarsi dell amore e delle attenzioni che ricevono, con fidanzata, con moglie, con amante, con tutti i cazzi che ci pare.


quando non ricevono l illuminazione che desiderano, chiudono i battenti. tutto qui. 

si chiama sindrome narcisistica, basta riconoscerla e ti difendi allontanandoti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no conte, aspetta, lui mi voleva sposare, mi ha portato in casa dai suoi.


Cioè a vivere con i suoi?
Va ben ma meglio se non ti ha sposato no?

Però, scusatemi eh, i frati mi hanno sempre raccontato che esistono uomini angeli finchè non sei diventata sua moglie, e poi nella quiete domestica si tramutano in demoni eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> guarda, io la metto cosi, ci sono soggetti che amano illuminarsi dell amore e delle attenzioni che ricevono, con fidanzata, con moglie, con amante, con tutti i cazzi che ci pare.
> 
> 
> quando non ricevono l illuminazione che desiderano, chiudono i battenti. tutto qui.
> ...


Si...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè a vivere con i suoi?
> Va ben ma meglio se non ti ha sposato no?
> 
> Però, scusatemi eh, i frati mi hanno sempre raccontato che esistono uomini angeli finchè non sei diventata sua moglie, e poi nella quiete domestica si tramutano in demoni eh?




ma non a vivere coi suoi..no.. a casa sua.


si, aspetteroì che si sposi, e poi saranno cazzi di quella che ora vive con lui.


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma non a vivere coi suoi..no.. a casa sua.
> 
> 
> si, aspetteroì che si sposi, e poi saranno cazzi di quella che ora vive con lui.


fregatene :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

*Ma scusate na roba.*

Lasciamo da parte per ora il fattore "amore".
E parliamo delle dinamiche di coppia.

Se io torno indietro negli anni, mi resi conto, dopo sei mesi di matrimonio che se continuavo per quella via eravamo fottuti. Mi sono accorto che aderivamo ad un modello in cui ognuno viveva in funzione dell'altro.
Un' insidia pericolosissima perchè un rapporto simbiotico, della serie, facciamo tutto assieme era destinato a colassare.
Per un anno lei seguì il maestro nelle sue tournèè, convinta, erroneamente che fosse bello.
Ohi...io non ero in giro per vacanza e francamente lei mi era d'impaccio, perchè il mio lavoro richiede in certi momenti di essere lasciato in pace. Ben presto si stancò di seguirmi e io ne fui felice.

Poi mi sono accorto confrontandomi con una coppia di nostri amici che consideravamo un po' dei fari guida, che a noi andava bene questo modello.

Io ho una vita diversissima dalla tua.
Io ho esigenze diversissime dalle tue.
Es. Io sono gallina alle 20,30 vado a letto a dormire e al mattino mi alzo alle 5.
Tu invece adori passare la serata sprofondato sul divano a guardare le tv fino alle 3, ti alzi non prima delle due del pomeriggio.

Ora io trovo che stiano bene in coppia le persone che decidono di consacrare alla vita di coppia solo determinati momenti in una giornata.

Cioè se mia moglie è dall'altra parte del mondo per lavoro: mica mi manca eh?

Ripeto per me è sbagliato vivere uno in funzione di un altro.
E mia moglie si è salvata perchè non ha mai cercato di limitarmi.
Se io domani mattina mi sveglio che devo andare in Slovenia...le dico: cara ho deciso di andare in Slovenia torno appena posso. E non mi aspetto una che mi fa mille domande perchè mi smono...e devo raccontarle di Skrabl...della parternschip con Foligno, e il conivolgimento di Aletti mosaici di ROma...e chi è padre Marko...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Con lei che si infastidisce dicendo..ah io non capisco niente di tutte queste cose...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

*Gelosia maschile malata...*

Io intendo questo:

Mi guardo allo specchio e mi trovo uno sfigato.
A furia di dei intorto una.
Casso finalmente ho una.

Ma sono angosciato e mi dico...Ma che stupida, chissà che cosa trova di straordinario in me che sono sfigato.
Appena lei si accorgerà che tutti sono meglio di me, mi abbandonerà per seguire questi altri.

Così passi la vita ossessionato che gli altri te la possano portare via.
Così se per strada lei fa un sorriso ad un altro succede un casino.

E così quando lei non è sotto il tuo sguardo la immagini là a fare la cretina con altri uomini più belli e piacenti di te.

E potrebbe anche essere così no?
E chi se ne frega se una ti dice...ok sono stata al bar a fare la cretina coni bei giovanotti...ma io ho scelto te...perchè tu hai queste qualità.

Ma forse confondo la gelosia con la possessività.

Io sono molto geloso: ma di me stesso.
SOno molto geloso dei miei pensieri, delle mie cose, dei miei libri, del mio modo di suonare ecc..ecc..ec...
Sono molto geloso della mia intimità...
Quella vera...
Quella sboronesca, anfitrionica, gadana, becera, crassa, ostentata, mi fa tanto ridere il cuore...

Si va ben è vero che posso addormentarmi finchè sto ciavando...ohi i colpi di sonno capitano eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Non ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto gli altri perchè ti rispondo a prescindere e in base alla mia esperienza. Se hai sentito di doverlo controllare é perche lui ti ha fatto alzare le antenne. Fregatene se qualcuno ti dirà che non si spia e bla bla bla...io ero ciecamente fiduciosa di mio marito e per anni non mi é mai venuta la tentazione di controllarlo. Ma un giorno mi é venuta chissà perche....e ho scoperto che messaggiata con le donne in modo intimo....al mio putiferio mi ha trattata x anni come una che ha le allucinazioni. Ma poi per caso il destino ha voluto che lo prendessi nel sacco senza possibilità di negare...e sai con chi? Con la mia migliore amica.....perciò non cullati e non addormentarti come ho fatto io....non ti fidare, se lei ci stava....lui avrebbe detto che era stato provocato! E lei.....mandala subito a fanculo!!





alè...questa testimonianza me l ero persa.


Circe, solidarietà. 


(non se ne puo' piu comunque. io la devo smettere di leggere )


----------



## ferita (18 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


Secondo me ogni PC, ogni cellulare, ogni strumento che può interfacciare con il mondo, ha dei segreti.
Meglio non impicciarsi se non si hanno seri dubbi.
Nel tuo caso non puoi sapere come sarebbe andata a finire...hai fatto una cosa a metà. Ti sei fatta del male ma resterai sempre con il dubbio.
A cosa ti è servito? 
Adesso tu non hai più fiducia in lui e lui non ha più fiducia in te (visto che spii quello che scrive).
Forse eri stanca del vostro rapporto e hai trovato un appiglio?
Cerca di essere sincera con te stessa....


----------



## sammy.fox (18 Giugno 2012)

*ok fischia!*

Sai? Mi hai fatto rivivere la Mia storia che tristezza! To dico solo che oggi a distanza di 3 anni mi pento amaramente di non averlo lasciato...ora vedi tu ma ricorda che forse non ha ancora avuto la piena occasione di tradire e magari e' solo questione di tempo.ma ovviamente questo e' soltanto il Mio pensiero....


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...




sarò breve...
maledetto facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferita (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò breve...
> maledetto facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brava! :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Brava! :smile:



accorcia le distanze
fa risparmiare fatica e tempo..
rende quindi le cose facili,offrendo occasioni...
fa sapere a tutti i cazzi tuoi anche alla moglie e marito,diventando uno strumento di controllo...

ERA STATO CREATO PER UN ALTRO SCOPO CREDO...


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò breve...
> maledetto facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ciao,

perché dare la colpa a fb?

che centra?

troppo facile ...

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché dare la colpa a fb?
> 
> ...


no figurati...
pure io utilizzo fb,(poco)ma non certo per intrallazzi...
era una battuta cmq...
anche se converrai che facilitando la cosa crea spunti a chi li vorrebbe...gliela fa piu facile insomma...

io personalmente se sono sola in casa senza marito e figlia...mi godo il silenzio,il divano...peccato capiti raramente...
c'è chi invece gironzola qua e la su internet...è tutto così semlice ormai...digiti nome e cognome e tac eccolo la il compagno di giochi,l'ex fidanzato...molte persone lo fanno figurati...
una mia parente prossima e stretta ha sfasciato una famiglia ritrovando un amore passato...non aveva un cavolo da fare e ha pensato bene di .....
una volta la mia nonnina si guardava le telenovelas...erano i tempi di quando si ama e maria...mio nono si incazzava diceva "ti sfasciano la testa ste cose e poi pure alla bambina (io)le fai guardare...."
adesso la tv non la guardimao più contenti????


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no figurati...
> pure io utilizzo fb,(poco)ma non certo per intrallazzi...
> era una battuta cmq...
> anche se converrai che facilitando la cosa crea spunti a chi li vorrebbe...gliela fa piu facile insomma...
> ...


Ciao Annuccia,

si hai ragione!!!

pero' se uno ha le intenzioni ... primo o poi ... trova le vie ... 

ma è vero ... facilità tante cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia,
> 
> si hai ragione!!!
> 
> ...


SICURAMENTE....
ma esiste anche chi si prepara il terreno da casa....
è piu comodo...
e poi una chiacchiera tira l'altra sai come vanno quetse cose..vedi il tipo in linea..cia che fai...bla bla......
invece che incontrarsi..per poi rincontrarsi....
esistono anche siti per incontri extraconiugali....per trovare senza fatica e in tutta sicurezza...
una volta si veniva colpiti da uno sguardo..una carezza rubata...un messaggio su fazzolettino di un bar...e poi da li il resto ma ci voleva piu tempo...
cmq  è vero le cose accadono cmq..era solo per puntualizzare che aiuta ....


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene. Ammettiamo che lui lo abbia fatto apposta.
> Ok. Cosa facciamo?
> Corriamo ai ripari.
> 
> ...


Estiquatzi............


......pensa che è dovuto arrivare a pagina 11 per leggere il primo commento serio in questo thread 

Per tutto il resto Estiquatzi pensa che, non ce la può proprio fare; a stò povero Cristo lo avete messo in croce manco senza uno straccio di prova  (Almeno fino a pagina 11, mò continuo a leggere e vedo se lo avete finito con una lancia nel costato oppure gli avete levato qualche chiodo)


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

cRisalide ha detto:


> conte...per capire capisco.
> però a questo punto mi sembra che da crisalide io debba trasformarmi in struzzo e non so se è veramente quello che voglio.


Buongiorno Crisalide,visto che mi hanno evocato mi paleso...scusami ma c'e'troppo da leggere e non ho tempo,pero'mi pare che tu stia esagerando..non ha fatto niente di male..sai a me successo cosa molto simile,forse peggio,e ieri passeggiando in riva al mare,mia moglie me lo ricordava...ma io le ho risposto''acqua passata..sono pur sempre qua''...guarda lontano amica mia.
Poi vale quello che dicevo sabato a mia ''amica''...il marito la cazzia se arriva all'una dopo pizza con amiche...le cose evidenti non fanno paura...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SICURAMENTE....
> è ma esiste anche chi si prepara il terreno da casa....
> piu comodo...
> e poi una chiacchiera tira l'altra sai come vanno quetse cose..vedi il tipo in linea..cia che fai...bla bla......
> ...


 vero.

le mie:corna:sono firmate facebook.


tra le tante.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Crisalide,visto che mi hanno evocato mi paleso...scusami ma c'e'troppo da leggere e non ho tempo,pero'mi pare che tu stia esagerando..non ha fatto niente di male..sai a me successo cosa molto simile,forse peggio,e ieri passeggiando in riva al mare,mia moglie me lo ricordava...ma io le ho risposto''acqua passata..sono pur sempre qua''...guarda lontano amica mia.
> Poi vale quello che dicevo sabato a mia ''amica''...il marito la cazzia se arriva all'una dopo pizza con amiche...le cose evidenti non fanno paura...



Lothar, non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli, ma la eco del mito che rappresenti racconta non poco; ora proprio tu mi vorresti difendere le intenzioni di chi :


1. è solo in casa.

2. chiede a una conosciuta  di raggungerlo perchè la fidanzata non c'è 


3. cancella la conversazione su face

4. e tutto questo ber bersi la granita.

dimmi che la pensi cosi.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lothar, non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli, ma la eco del mito che rappresenti racconta non poco; ora proprio tu mi vorresti difendere le intenzioni di chi :
> 
> 
> 1. è solo in casa.
> ...



Dobrosoli Dammi un nome...scusa ma sto esorcirzzando la Hrvtska....hai visto mai.............

Io sono un traditore di sani principi...una mia''amica''si e'auto invitata a luglio a dormire a casa mia,saro'solo una ventina di giorni..ma la casa e 'sacra,io mai la farei entrare.
Comunque non devi temere cose lampanti..ade sempio con 'amica''poco fa'ridevamo del fatto che suo marito,si arrabbia se torna dopo mezzanotte,innocente pizza con amica....senza pensare a cosa potrebbe fare,alle 9 di mattina..quando lui lavora........ ed 'e'vero.Anche perche'eravamo assieme.
Sono peccati veniali amica mia....il tempo cancella.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dobrosoli Dammi un nome...scusa ma sto esorcirzzando la Hrvtska....hai visto mai.............
> 
> Io sono un traditore di sani principi...una mia''amica''si e'auto invitata a luglio a dormire a casa mia,saro'solo una ventina di giorni..ma la casa e 'sacra,io mai la farei entrare.
> Comunque non devi temere cose lampanti..ade sempio con 'amica''poco fa'ridevamo del fatto che suo marito,si arrabbia se torna dopo mezzanotte,innocente pizza con amica....senza pensare a cosa potrebbe fare,alle 9 di mattina..quando lui lavora........ ed 'e'vero.Anche perche'eravamo assieme.
> Sono peccati veniali amica mia....il tempo cancella.



alt. lothar. tu sei un traditore con metodo e sistematico


lui , no. 


sulla venialità...è un altro discorso

quindi attieniti e al personaggio come alla circostanza dei fatti.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> alt. lothar. tu sei un traditore con metodo e sistematico
> 
> 
> lui , no.
> ...



in parte vero,massima sicurezza e logica di comportamento,ma non sistematico.cosi'ogni tanto...

brava amica mia...e'una cavolata..non esiste uomo che non l'abbia fatto....se non e'gay..perdonalo.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in parte vero,massima sicurezza e logica di comportamento,ma non sistematico.cosi'ogni tanto...
> 
> brava amica mia...e'una cavolata..non esiste uomo che non l'abbia fatto....se non e'gay..perdonalo.


w l SINCERITA


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lothar, non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli, ma *la eco del mito che rappresenti racconta non poco*; ora proprio tu mi vorresti difendere le intenzioni di chi :
> 
> 
> 1. è solo in casa.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:




Sole, cosa costituisce motivo di tanta ilarità da parte tua ?


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sole, cosa costituisce motivo di tanta ilarità da parte tua ?


Mi ha divertito la tua frase su Lothar, l'ho trovata divertente. Non dirmi che eri seria però


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò breve...
> maledetto facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAA
Sai tutta oggi sono stato assieme ad un organaro...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
E mi fa allora come va la tua nuova vita?
Sai ho letto sul tuo facebook...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> accorcia le distanze
> fa risparmiare fatica e tempo..
> rende quindi le cose facili,offrendo occasioni...
> fa sapere a tutti i cazzi tuoi anche alla moglie e marito,diventando uno strumento di controllo...
> ...


Più o meno era stato creato per questo...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi ha divertito la tua frase su Lothar, l'ho trovata divertente. Non dirmi che eri seria però




ma figurati...nè seria nè lo volevo prendere in giro.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Giugno 2012)

*Al di la*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono medico e mi capita di lavorare di notte...ho la sua password di facebook e lo controllo spesso, non me ne vergogno per niente e lo rifarei cento volte...gli presento la mia (credevo) amica, notoriamente zoccola...mercoledi sera (sono di turno, così come la sera seguente) accedo ai suoi messaggi privati:
> 
> lui: ciao, ci sei?
> lei: si
> ...


...del sarebbe andato fino in fondo...
Una persona cosi',scusami he,ma mi fa rabbia solo a leggerla ed è inutile che chiedi risposte a noi quando in cuor tuo sai benissimo la risposta;si inizia sempre cosi'.
E' una mancanza di rispetto inacettabile per me,con la mia psico/amica zoccola? Ma che cazzo su...

Io qui faccio parte del club del fanculismo sai,ma mandalo a f.......o,prendi il treno e scappa via !!!
Ma come si permette!!!


blu


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...del sarebbe andato fino in fondo...
> Una persona cosi',scusami he,ma mi fa rabbia solo a leggerla ed è inutile che chiedi risposte a noi quando in cuor tuo sai benissimo la risposta;si inizia sempre cosi'.
> E' una mancanza di rispetto inacettabile per me,con la mia psico/amica zoccola? Ma che cazzo su...
> 
> ...


ti vorrei vedere caro signor maestro,a mandare a fan culo la tua donna,solo perche'ha fatto un'innocente chat...e se guarda uno per strada che fai??il delitto d'onore???sveglia siano ne l 2012!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti vorrei vedere caro signor maestro,a mandare a fan culo la tua donna,solo perche'ha fatto un'innocente chat...e se guarda uno per strada che fai??il delitto d'onore???sveglia siano ne l 2012!!!!


guardare uno per strada è molto meno grave che invitare un amico a casa quando il marito non c'è........


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> guardare uno per strada è molto meno grave che invitare un amico a casa quando il marito non c'è........


Buongiorno Farfalla..certo che no.ma se capisco bene ''lei''gia'e'andata a casa loro,e'amica della moglie,messa cosi'non c'e'niente di male....se poi lui aveva la malizia...sinceramente dal dialogo non traspare..almeno non lo leggo.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti vorrei vedere caro signor maestro,a mandare a fan culo la tua donna,solo perche'ha fatto un'innocente chat...e se guarda uno per strada che fai??il delitto d'onore???sveglia siano ne l 2012!!!!



e allora ? se fossimo nel 2000 ?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Farfalla..certo che no.ma se capisco bene ''lei''gia'e'andata a casa loro,e'amica della moglie,messa cosi'non c'e'niente di male....se poi lui aveva la malizia...sinceramente dal dialogo non traspare..almeno non lo leggo.


Buongiorno Lothar. Se non ci fosse stata malizia non avrebbe cancellato i messaggi...dai non prendiamoci in giro almeno...Io se leggo una chat come questa e vedo che il finale è cancellato mi incazzo eccome...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> guardare uno per strada è molto meno grave che invitare un amico a casa quando il marito non c'è........


ehm... ma no eh, Farfy? Metti che una moglie inviti gli  amici a casa mentre il marito sta lavorando... in fondo è da sola, cosa vuoi che facciano? due chiacchere... Invece, se lei si mette a guardare uno mentre è con il marito... allora quella è una provocazione, un voler ferire il delicato animo. E poi non mettiamo pulci nelle orecchie, per favore!


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar. Se non ci fosse stata malizia *non avrebbe cancellato i messag*gi...dai non prendiamoci in giro almeno...Io se leggo una chat come questa e vedo che il finale è cancellato mi incazzo eccome...




aspetta che lo ammettino farfalla...e ti fai suora.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar. Se non ci fosse stata malizia non avrebbe cancellato i messaggi...dai non prendiamoci in giro almeno...Io se leggo una chat come questa e vedo che il finale è cancellato mi incazzo eccome...


non e'cosi'lapalissiano pero'...ad esempio io ero a FB con nome e cognome,la pswd la sapevo solo io,pero'per cose..diverse...usavo un'altro nick''segreto''..perche'lui usa quello ''ufficiale''??,dove la pswd addirittura e'nota alla sua donna... non mi torna...si vuole,fare beccare??


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma no eh, Farfy? Metti che una moglie inviti gli amici a casa mentre il marito sta lavorando... in fondo è da sola, cosa vuoi che facciano? due chiacchere... Invece, se lei si mette a guardare uno mentre è con il marito... allora quella è una provocazione, un voler ferire il delicato animo. E poi non mettiamo pulci nelle orecchie, per favore!



Sei ironica vero?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'cosi'lapalissiano pero'...ad esempio io ero a FB con nome e cognome,la pswd la sapevo solo io,pero'per cose..diverse...usavo un'altro nick''segreto''..perche'lui usa quello ''ufficiale''??,dove la pswd addirittura e'nota alla sua donna... non mi torna...si vuole,fare beccare??


Potrebbe anche aver pensato di avere il tempo di cancellare prima che lei potesse contrallare


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ironica vero?


forse più sarcastica... non saprei:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> forse più sarcastica... non saprei:diavoletto:


direi _vetrioleggiante._..


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi _vetrioleggiante._..


mi è scappata BadGirl... adesso è fuori... vi direi di chiamare l'esercito ma non servirebbe


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> aspetta che lo ammettino farfalla...e ti fai suora.



ma scusate signore donne...maestre...e sta tipa che oltretutto e'amica,non ha colpe??allora anni fai io''tentai''una che conosce anche mia moglie,non sono amiche,ma se si incontrano,per caso,baci e abbracci.
La sera prima dell'''incontro''mi mando sms...non posso fare questo a tua moglie..e ando'buca.


----------



## @lex (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma scusate signore donne...maestre...e sta tipa che oltretutto e'amica,non ha colpe??allora anni fai io''tentai''una che conosce anche mia moglie,non sono amiche,ma se si incontrano,per caso,baci e abbracci.
> La sera prima dell'''incontro''mi mando sms...non posso fare questo a tua moglie..e ando'buca.


sempre più in basso...perchè non provarci con tua cognata o tua suocera? anche loro respirano e hanno una figa...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sempre più in basso...perchè non provarci con tua cognata o tua suocera? anche loro respirano e hanno una figa...



e dire che mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro...allora trattasi  di ex moglie di un mio amico,separata e in causa..da anni..mia moglie non la vede direi da 10 anni....contento?


----------



## @lex (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e dire che mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro...allora trattasi  di ex moglie di un mio amico,separata e in causa..da anni..mia moglie non la vede direi da 10 anni....contento?


e dire che mi fai schifo ugualmente...contento?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e dire che mi fai schifo ugualmente...contento?


molto..la mia giovin amica mi ha appena detto che dobbiamo vederci,al piu'presto..questo conta.Le tue cazzate da maestrino...no...adesso capisco molte cose..aveva ragione colui.


----------



## @lex (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> molto..la mia giovin amica mi ha appena detto che dobbiamo vederci,al piu'presto..questo conta.Le tue cazzate da maestrino...no...adesso capisco molte cose..aveva ragione colui.


mi fai pena....io non ho bisogno di un colui...contando il colui di cui si parla....ahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e dire che mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro...allora trattasi  di ex moglie di un mio amico,separata e in causa..da anni..mia moglie non la vede direi da 10 anni....contento?




ha avuto buon senso, o magari non gli piaci abbastanza:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ha avuto buon senso, o magari non gli piaci abbastanza:mrgreen:



eh se..sarebbe corsa,infatti all'inizio era stra felic..poi ci ha ripensato...ma con il senno di poi,meglio..le separate vanno tenute alle larga....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Giugno 2012)

A parte il fatto che maestrino sarai tu!

Io esprimo un mio parere,accanto ad una paracula che si comporta come il marito di chi scrive il 3d non ci starei,punto e a capo.

Stop.
Detener.
Stoppen.

blu


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

E io che speravo in un 3d erotico in cui una titolava...sentirmelo dare...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io che speravo in un 3d erotico in cui una titolava...sentirmelo dare...



dai Conte del casso..gia'che e'caldo..anche il sesso...ci vuole astinenza invece e birra gelata..vero??


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io che speravo in un 3d erotico in cui una titolava...*sentirmelo dare...*


Pure io...uff
che noia che barba


----------

